# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر  20 نوفمبر 2011

## الحصري

*قطع شك 
السمؤال عبد الباقي

و(للقبطان جلسة)!

* يوم غدٍ الأحد هو يوم حصاد الأسياد.. ليس هناك من يتخاذل أو يتكاسل من بين صفوة الأمة الرياضية في السودان (جمهور المريخ العظيم).
* لفتة بارعة تلك التي رسمها (البركان الأحمر) في مباراة النسور أمس الأول وقدمت الصفوة درساً في العطاء وحب الإنتماء والغيرة على الشعار ، وهي تؤازر الزعيم في المباراة على الرغم من الترصد الواضح لحكم المباراة الفاضل عبد العاطي المغمور.
*والذي لم يتوان في ظلم الزعيم بمخطط مدروس ومتفق عليه من قبل لجنة التحكيم الجائرة والإتحاد العام لإستهداف المريخ!!.
* التأريخ يحفظ للصفوة مواقف مشرفة في الرياضة السودانية خاصة في المواقف التي تخص ناديها الذي تدافع عن مكتسباتها بالغالي والنفيس.
* وقد نجى حكم مباراة النسور بإعجوبة من غضبة جماهير المريخ عقب هدف بلة جابر الذي أطاح بالمؤامرة الكبيرة التي يفصلها الإتحاد وتحيكها لجنة التحكيم والنادي المنافس.
* من حق الصفوة أن تفرح وتتغى حتى الصباح بالفوز الكبير الذي حققه الفريق والذي به أصبح الممتاز على بعد ثلاثة نقاط يكسبها الزعيم في مباراة الغد وينصب نفسه بطلاً لهذا الموسم المرهق للزعيم بالترصد والإستهداف الواضح له في كل مبارياته.
* قبطان المريخ حاج حسن عثمان.. روح سودان المريخ وقلبه النابض في الورق والأزمان والمكان، وقوته المستمدة من مفردته الأنيقة .. وأعتقد أنه دائماً ما تكون الكتابة عن القبطان أصعب من حملِ جبلٍ عظيم.!
* ولكننا نكتب وإن كنا لا نجيد الكتابة عن عظماء سودان المريخ.. لأننا بشر نشعر وميالون دائماً لأن نعكس شعورنا وإنطباعاتنا وتعاليمنا ومفاخرنا التي تنكئ عليها من أعلامنا الخالدة في سودان المريخ وإن كنا لا نجيد فن الكتابة في أسياد الكلم الجميل والمفردات النادرة والخالدة.
* أبى الأستاذ الأديب والمربي (القبطان) وإلا أن يكون ضمن منظومة الصفوة التي أكرمها الله أن تكون شاهدة على إنتصار عظيم للزعيم على الإتحاد العام المتربص بالمريخ وعلى التحكيم وعلى المنافسين المتطلعين لعرقلة الزعيم ومن ثم على نسور أم درمان.
* كان لحضور القبطان في مدرجات المريخ مفعول السحر في إشعال ذروة التشجيع الأحمر وجعل المدرجات الحمراء ، خاصة تلك التي شهدت مجلسه التأريخي كالبركان الثائر ..شعلة من اللهب الأحمر.
تأكيدات
* وآلاف من الصفوة تزأر وتزمجر ، وتتغنى بإسم الزعيم سودان المريخ وسيد البلد في ليلة (الظلام والنور)..!
* ظلام الترصد التحكيمي الواضح للمريخ في المباراة ، ونور الإنتصار الكبير وظهور شمس الحق بقدم أسطورة (الروح الحمراء) بلة جابر، الذي لم يخيب ظن الصفوة وهي تتهتف باسمه (بلة يا بلة .. يحفظك الله).
* فحفظ الله بلة بدعاء الصفوة وبقيادة القبطان وابنه البار بأبيه ومريخه (مفتي حاج حسن عثمان) ، ولعهلها أنبل صور العشق لهذا الكوكب الأحمر الجميل.
* وهو أن يتقدم أحد أفذاذ الزعيم (أديب الأدباء .. شاعر الشعراء.. فريد الكلمة..قوي المنطق.. طليق اللسان.. مرهف الحس.. ثاقب الرؤية.. صاحب الألقاب التأريخية لنجوم الفرقة المريخية عبر الأزمان.. مربي الأجيال.. وأستاذ الأستاذة) تشجيع الزعيم في المدرجات.
* إنه فخر كبير للصفوة وفخر كبير لأقلامنا.. وخر كبير لإنتماءنا.. وفخر كبير لجمهورنا.. وفخر أكبر وأكبر بالمفخرة وهي تفخر مدرجاتها بجلوسك فيها يا أستاذ.
* متعك الله بالصحة والعافية استاذي وجعلك دوما قدوة ونبراسا نقتفي منه طرقات العشق السرمدي لسودان المريخ العظيم.
قفلة كلام
* عودتنا بأن تكون لك أجمل الكلمات عبر أشرق الإصدارات في معشوقة الصفوة زاويتك المقروءة (للقبطان كلمة) علمتنا عبرها أن نتحثث طريق الكلمات وما زلنا.. ولكنك تعلم كل الصفوة كيف تجلس في مدرجاتها الحمراء لإستعادة الحق بالحق المشروع وأنت عبر جلستك التأريخية وإننا لنستميح مقامك الرفيع أن نقول عنها (للقبطان جلسة).
* وقطعاً سنلتقي بإذن الله إن كان في العمر بقية.


*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ان شاء الله سوف نكون فى الموعد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*شكرا يا حصري و استاذ سمؤال دوما مبدع و اكيد نحن في الموعد
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*محلاة بجوز بلة..جوز الهند سابقا
.......................................
اخر ورقة عندها وقع خاص
تجد الطلاب والتلاميذ في فرحة
وصدور منشرحة
فقد انقضت ايام المزاكرة والتعب
وجاءت الاجازة الكبيرة
ما احلي الاجازة الكبيرة
لكن المتعة للضامن النجاح
غير المتعة عند الاخرين
ونحن اليوم عندنا احساس الاول
ما نحن الاول
وبعدها البمشي اهلو نحن عافيين ليه
اليوم اخر ورقة في الامتحانات
والضامن نجاحه يجي السنة الجاية بس
ولذلك سوف نضع امتحان توقعي
اسبوتنغ
زمن الامتحان ساعة ونصف
واكتب داخل المستطيل
شخبط داخل المستطيل
السوال المريخ(الاول يعني)
· من هو بطل الدوري
· 1- المريخ
· 2- المريخ
· 3- كل ما ذكر مريخ
· * السؤال الهلالي(الثاني يعني)
· من لكم الحكم؟
· 1- البرير
· 2-الامين
3- الكيماوي
*السؤال الثالث:
من هو هداف الدوري
1- جوناس
2- ساكواها
3- شاكواها
السؤال الرابع
ماهو احسن دفاع في الدوري
1- دفاع ناس باسكال
2- دفاع ناس نجم الدين
3- دفاع المريخ
السؤال الخامس
ماهو احسن هجوم
1- هجوم الزعيم
2- هجوم السوبر
3- هجوم المريخ
وعلي ذلك تمضي الاسئلة
ونبصص احبابنا
اشر علي كلمة المريخ في كل اجابة
تحقق الاصابة
والليلة فرحي يا جدعان
ندوبي ونطمبر
ونغني لك يا مريخنا
كما غني الجنيد
مثلما غنت سعدية
تلهب الفرسان جيلا بعد جيل
ونغني لقون بلة في قلب الهليل
للجسارة
حينما
حينما
رفعنا الكاس الثقيل
اوعي كتفك
اليوم سنجرد الفرسان من لقبهم
ونحمل اللقب
يحمله العجب
وسط المزازيك والطرب
والزحمة الفيها الرحمة هي اليوم
عند المداخل
وفي الطريق البودي لقلعة الكؤوس
لخلعة الفرسان
لربة العرسان
لا تنازل عن الوري
ولا نزول من علياء طلعنا لها
بالدم والدموع والمجالدة
لبّنت
نجضت
جهزت
وتكورت وتدورت
والقبلي شال
برق عبادي شققنا الاراك
ونحن يا المريخ وراك
واندادك وراك
يا السماك سابع دور
تعالوا ايها الاحباب
تعالوا لنحتفل
ونبتهج ونهيص
ونرقص رقصة الحضري
عساها تجلب السلوي لاخرين
وهاهو المريخ يتأهب ليضع علي رأسه التاج
ووصفائه ناس التاج
ويمسك الصولجان
ويصدر فرمانه السلطاني
بدون ان يجد كاني ماني
ونستقبل غدا منكم التهاني
وتمتد حتي شهر اتنين الجاي
فبعد هذه المباراة لا نريد ان نتعب احدا
ولا ان نعتب علي احد
الباقي ودي
شكليات يعني
حاجة كده زي اغنية الختام في المسلسل
ما بحضرها الا فاكه منو
ايها الاحباب الاصحاب الاصدقاء
اليوم كما قال المزمل يلعب المريخ
بخمسين الف لاعب
جيش عرمرم
وسنحلي باحلي تحلية
مقادير حلوي تاكلون صوابعكم وراها
محلاة بجوز(بلة)
جوز الهند سابقا
والجوز اخو الفوز
وكما القي ثوار ليبيا القبض 
علي سيف الاسلام القذافي
سيلقي الصفوة اليوم القبض علي كاس الدوري
وعبد الله السنوسي حا يقع حا يقع!!!؟؟؟
.....................
قال المغني: انا في شخصك بحترم اشخاص
وانا في شخص عبد اللطيف ضفاري بحترم الهلال
ونحن في الوسط الرياضي 
لا بنخاصم لا بنعادي
نبهر ملاح الرياضة ليستساغ
شكرا لضفاري الحا يمشي الليلة كداري
وما بتدي (سولي) شريف
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*في مباراة حسم الممتاز 

يلتقي اليوم المريخ والاهلي في الثامنة مساء بالقلعة الحمراء وسوف يستعيد باذن الله المريخ اليوم بطولة الممتاز ليحتفل الصفوة من داخل الاستاد قبل الاسبوع الاخير للدوري 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وتمثل المباراة أهمية بالغة للأحمر لكون نقاطها ستتوج الفريق باللقب رسميا دون إنتظار مباراة الجولة الآخيرة أمام الهلال وسيرتفع المريخ بنقاطه إلى (69) نقطة وهو معدل لن يستطع ملاحقه من الوصول إليه ، وستكون المباراة محط أنظار أنصار الأحمر وكل الشارع الرياضي لإرتباطها بمصير اللقب دون وضع إعتبار لما ستسفر عليه مباراة الجولة الآخيرة ولن ينظر أبناء القلعة الحمراء لنتيجة مباراة وصيفهم الهلال الذي يخوض تحديا صعبا أمام أفيال الجزيرة في ذات التوقيت وإنما ستكون مباراة الأهلي ونقاطها الأهم والشغل الشاغل والفوز بنقاطها يكفل لجماهيره الإحتفال باللقب بقلعتهم الحصينة قبل التوجه إلى ديار الأزرق لمواصلة الإحتفالات ورفع الكأس ، وجأت إستعدادات المريخ متوافقة تماما مع أهمية المباراة المفصلية
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اعتبر البدري أن فريقه أقرب للقب وبات قريبا من التتويج وحذر من اللفة الحاسمة والمباراة قبل الآخيرة مشيرا أن الفوز خيارهم الوحيد للظفر بالبطولة ودخول مباراة الديربي بأعصاب هادئة وروح معنوية عالية موضحا أنه حرص على تجهيز الفريق بشكل يتوافق مع صعوبة المباريات لافتا لعودة الإيفواري أديكو ريمي الذي فقد الفريق جهوده في المباراة الماضية أمام النسور مشيرا أن المقدمة الهجومية إفتقدت نجاعة الإيفواري المتمكن ونوه إلى أن عودة اللاعب تمثل إضافة كبيرة في خط الهجوم مبينا أنها ستمكنه من الإحتفاظ بمهاجم جيد إلى جواره على مقاعد البدلاء فيما أبدي البدري سعادة كبيرة بعودة نجم المحور المتمكن نصر الدين الشغيل مشيرا أن الفريق إفتقد خدمات اللاعب في الكثير من المباريات ونبه إلى أن الشغيل يمثل ركيزة مهمة في التشكيلة وساهم بقدر وافر في منح خط الوسط الإستقرار والهيبة متمنيا أن ينجح الثنائي في إحداث نقلة في مستوي الفريق في مباراة الأهلي ورأي البدري أن المباراة تمثل حدثا مهما بالنسبة له ولفريقه وتعتبر حاسمة بكل المقاييس وذكر أن الحظ أدار ظهره لفريقه في مباراة الدور الأول مبينا أنهم سيطروا على مجريات المباراة بالكامل غير أن الحكم وعدم التوفيق ساهما في النتيجة التي إنتهت عليها المباراة ، ولم يتردد البدري في منح الافضلية لفريقه هذا الموسم مشيرا أنهم لم يتعرضوا سوي لخسارة وحيدة لم تزحزحهم عن الصدارة مؤكدا أنهم واثقون تماما من المواصلة على النهج ذاته لافتا للإمكانات الكبيرة التي تميز فريقه متمنيا التوفيق
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مثلت عودة المهاجم أديكو مارسيل ريمي ونصر الدين الشغيل إضافة كبيرة للفرقة الحمراء
*

----------


## مناوي

*السلام عليكم 

صباحك خير يا شيخ طارق
وااااااصل يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

* ستمنح عودة الثنائي الفرقة الحمراء الإضافة المؤثرة في وسط الملعب وعلى مستوي خط الهجوم وكان اديكو قد غاب في مباراة النسور الآخيرة وتاثر الفريق كثيرا بغيابه وأفتقد الأحمر النجاعة الهجومية ولم يتمكن سكواها وكليتشي من الظهور المقنع وأحتفظ النسور بشباكه نظيفة طوال ثمانين دقيقة قبل أن يأتي الفرج بأقدام بله جابر وسيبدأ أديكو المباراة إلى جوار سكواها بينما سيجلس كليتشي على مقاعد البدلاء كخيار مميز ، وفي الجانب الآخر تأكد البدري من جاهزية نجم المحور نصر الدين الشغيل الذي يبدو متلهفا للمشاركة بعد فترة غياب إستمرت طويلا بعد أن تعرض لإصابة أبعدته عن الملاعب اكثر من شهر كامل وفي غياب الشغيل لم يستطع وسط المريخ من القيام بدوره كما ينبغي وتأثر خط الهجوم كثيرا بينما عاني الدفاع أيضا وجأت عودة اللاعب في توقيت مناسب للغاية وفي مباراة حاسمة وحساسة لا تحتمل غير لغة الفوز . وشكلت عودة الشغيل وأديكو إضافة حقيقية لمدرب المريخ الذي بات محتارا في خياراته لجاهزية كل اللاعبين ورغبتهم الكبيرة في المشاركة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يمثل المريخ اليوم :

ياسين يوسف  
باسكال واوا ونجم الدين عبد الله  بله جابر ومصعب عمر
 نصر الدين الشغيل أحمد الباشا ، بدر الدين قلق ، وستيفن وراغو 
 سكواها جوناس وأديكو ريمي
وتضم دكة البدلاء محمد كمال ، موسي الزومه ، كريم الدافي ، فيصل العجب ، محمد عثمان هنو وكليتشي أوسونوا سعيد مصطفي
*

----------


## مناوي

*أفادت الأخبار بأن الاتحاد العام  لكرة القدم شيبدأ اجراءات إقرارات تسجيل اللاعبين من اليوم الأحد وذلك بمكاتبه حيث  يسمح لاى نادى بتوقيع إقرار إبداء الرغبة لاى لاعب يريد تسجيله وحدد اخر يوم لتسجيل  اللاعب المقر فى كشوفات الفريق يوم 2 ديسمبر كما اصدر الاتحاد العام فى اجتماعه  ضوابط للإعارة حيث يسمح لاى لاعب بإعارة عدد ست لاعبين منهم ثلاثة داخلين وثلاثة  خارجين وسيطالب الاتحاد العام الأندية بضرورة ان تكون خانه اللاعب المعار خليا حتى  لا تحدث مشكلة عند العودة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*تشكر زعيمنا طارق
بالمناسبه الرابط القديم ما شغال معاي
وظللت ابحث عن المنتدي فتره طويله
وحمدا لله علي السلامه
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* قطع شك 
السمؤال عبد الباقي
كينونتك اليوم في نقاط (أنت) !!

* اليوم .. اليوم .. اليوم .. وليس الغد أو بعد الغد أو حينما يهجم الأسد ..الزعيم وسيد البلد.. على صفرها المعتمد. 
* اليوم وليس الغد .. نحتفل.. نغني .. نرقص..نرتشف أكواباً ساخنة.. من تعرقنا.. بفعل حرارتنا.
* عفواً أيها الصفوة الأماجد ..فاليوم لن يكون هناك صرح عظيم اسمه (القلعة  الحمراء) الجميلة التي تسر زائريها (حبيب وعدو)..! أقله على مدى 90 دقيقة  فقط.. قابلة للزيادة اللامحودة في حالة (الإستهداف) الواضح من حكم  المباراة.
* اليوم يكون المكان قلعة الشموح في السودان (بركان أحمر) تحرق كتله الملتهبة كل متآمر ومندس.
* اليوم تأتي الصفوة .. حيث لا ماء .. لا هواء.. لا إشارة ولا إيماء..  اليوم بصريح العبارة.. الكل مع الزعيم (خارج الشبكة) في الدرجات.. ولتكن  (داخل الشبكة) أهداف مريخية بأقدام اخوان العجب.
* فتلك الشبكة التي نعرف ونريد.!
* ولا نشعر بشيء سوى أننا.. نحن لسنا اليوم نحن (قبل التتويج)..!.
* اليوم وليس الغد.. نأتي زرافاً دون بطء ..جماعاتاً ووحدانا.. اليوم وليس  الغد .. فاليوم يوم الصفوة.. يوم النصر الكبير.. يوم لتأريخ خالد لأمة  الزعيم.. يوم سيد البلد.. يوم المريخ .. يوم العظمة ومواقف الرجال.. يوم  نهزم فيه إتحاد فرعي الهلال.. اليوم لا للدال.. اليوم يوم للأبطال فهلم  للمفخرة وشجعوا فراسة النجوم.
* الصفوة (قوة).... الصفوة (سطوة).. الصفوة (قدوة) ..الصفوة تفوق الثريا ذروة.. وتفوق بركان (فيزوف) إندفاعاً وجذوة.
* هم كذلك في الأوضاع الطبيعية.. وعند الإستهداف يتحول الإسم لكفوة ..!! وهذا ما لا نرجوه ونتمناه.
* إذاً فليكن التنافس الشريف هو الحاضر في الملعب يا لجنة التحكيم المركزية.. وتحاشوا وأبعدوا عن (الشر الحلال) وغنولو .!
* الصفوة اليوم.. ترياقاً للكرة السودانية من سموم إتحادها الفاشل.. وشفاء للتنافس الشريف وإنتصاراً للحق بالحق.
* إذاً إنها (المعركة) يا صفوة..!.
* نحترم أهلي الخرطوم.. الفريق الذي نال شرف هزيمة المريخ في نهائي الدورة  الأولى .. ولكن معاركنا ضد الإتحاد والمتربصين بمسيرة الزعيم نحو التتويج.

تأكيدات 

* ناراً سنشعلها بقلعة النار.. ناراً نتحول فيها إلى براكين من أنصار..  نصطف سويا .. ألوفاً وألوف.. الصفوف تلو الصفوف.. الدفوف تقارع الدفوف..  الكفوف بالكفوف .. نرتشف (شربوتاً) قبل ذبح ذاك الخروف..!!.
* تعالوا كما قال أستاذنا الجليل (القبطان) إلى لقاء السحاب.. تعالوا نفرض  على الأهلي (حلال العذاب).. تعالوا نعيد على الصفيراب ذكرى الإنسحاب.
* سينسحبون.. يهرولون.. يبكون.. ويشكون.. ويزرفون دموع التماسيح.. كيف لا  وذكرى راجي غصة في حلوقهم..!!؟.. كيف لا وأنشودة رائعة دكتور عمر محمود  خالد محفروة في نفوسهم الراجفة وتخالجهم ذكراها كما الحكم المخيف (مريخنا  ارتاح قفل الموسم واستلم المفتاح).
* فاليوم الزعيم يمكن أن نطلق عليه لقب (عشماوي) الصغار.. (عشماوي) ذوي  الأصفار..لأنه عودنا أن يجتث ويقطع كل (رقبة) تطاولت عليه دون (حقوق  شرعية).
* والشرعية هي .. أن تكون في أس القضية.. والقضية هي.. أن تحمي النجمة  الخماسية.. من أيدي تعبث باللوائح القانونية.! وهذه هي أس القضية.
* إذاً أنت اليوم أيها المريخي الصفوي (قاضي الممتاز) تؤتيه (بإذن الله)  للمريخ بتشجيعك ووقفتك القوية خلف الزعيم .. تجزر التحكيم..وتحكم بعقوبة  مدتها (عام) من (الوصافة) لهلال الإتحاد والحكام..(مع الحفاظ على الحقوق  الوصافية والألقاب التأريخية).
* (أنت) أيها المريخي وليس غيرك .
* اليوم نحن أسرى في القلعة الحمراء.. تأسرنا اليوم وتفرض علينا (الأعمال  الشاقة) كسر الجبروت.. كسر شوكة ذلك (الحوت).. أو كما ظل يتحفنا أستاذنا  (القبطان) بحديثه الثر عن (البرمائيات) ومتاعبها اللامحدودة.
* المريخ يتكون من : لاعبين.. جهاز فني.. إدارة.. جمهور.
* ورهانا اليوم على آخر من ذكرناه .. لأنه الأصل والأساس.
* وذلك لثقتنا الكبيرة في أن المريخ إدارة جهاز فني لاعبين.. قاموا بواجبهم  تماماً .. لذا (90) دقيقة في هذا الموسم.. بأيدي الصفوة وأصواتها.!
قفلة كلام
* كم نقطة بك أيها المريخي حينما نخاطبك بقول (أنت)..!!؟ إذاً فأنت (ثلاثة  نقاط) مريخية تأريخية في لقاء اليوم..!! وعليه فاليوم (أنت) في تحدي  (الكينونة) فكن أنت (أنت) ولا تنقص نقاطك لتشوه (التتويج) وهو اليوم  ذاتك!!.
* وقطعاً سنلتقي بإذن الله إن كان في العمر بقية.
*

----------


## مناوي

*يبحث فريق الكرة بنادي  المريخ عن الفوز فقط عندما  يواجه  الأهلي الخرطومي مساء اليوم باللقعة الحمراء لحساب الجولة قبل  الآخيرة  لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتمثل المباراة أهمية بالغة للأحمر لكون  نقاطها  ستتوج الفريق باللقب رسميا دون إنتظار مباراة الجولة الآخيرة أمام  الهلال  وسيرتفع المريخ بنقاطه إلى (69) نقطة وهو معدل لن يستطع ملاحقه من  الوصول  إليه ، وستكون المباراة محط أنظار أنصار الأحمر وكل الشارع الرياضي   لإرتباطها بمصير اللقب دون وضع إعتبار لما ستسفر عليه مباراة الجولة   الآخيرة ولن ينظر أبناء القلعة الحمراء لنتيجة مباراة وصيفهم الهلال الذي   يخوض تحديا صعبا أمام أفيال الجزيرة في ذات التوقيت وإنما ستكون مباراة   الأهلي ونقاطها الأهم والشغل الشاغل والفوز بنقاطها يكفل لجماهيره الإحتفال   باللقب بقلعتهم الحصينة قبل التوجه إلى ديار الأزرق لمواصلة الإحتفالات   ورفع الكأس ،
*

----------


## مناوي

*جأت  إستعدادات المريخ متوافقة تماما مع أهمية المباراة  المفصلية وأدي الفريق  مرانه الأساسي والرئيسي أمس وسط إهتمام كبير من قبل  الجهاز الفني وأعتبر  البدري أن فريقه أقرب للقب وبات قريبا من التتويج وحذر  من اللفة الحاسمة  والمباراة قبل الآخيرة مشيرا أن الفوز خيارهم الوحيد  للظفر بالبطولة ودخول  مباراة الديربي بأعصاب هادئة وروح معنوية عالية موضحا  أنه حرص على تجهيز  الفريق بشكل يتوافق مع صعوبة المباريات لافتا لعودة  الإيفواري أديكو ريمي  الذي فقد الفريق جهوده في المباراة الماضية أمام  النسور مشيرا أن المقدمة  الهجومية إفتقدت نجاعة الإيفواري المتمكن ونوه إلى  أن عودة اللاعب تمثل  إضافة كبيرة في خط الهجوم مبينا أنها ستمكنه من  الإحتفاظ بمهاجم جيد إلى  جواره على مقاعد البدلاء فيما أبدي البدري سعادة  كبيرة بعودة نجم المحور  المتمكن نصر الدين الشغيل مشيرا أن الفريق إفتقد  خدمات اللاعب في الكثير  من المباريات ونبه إلى أن الشغيل يمثل ركيزة مهمة  في التشكيلة وساهم بقدر  وافر في منح خط الوسط الإستقرار والهيبة متمنيا أن  ينجح الثنائي في إحداث  نقلة في مستوي الفريق في مباراة الأهلي ورأي البدري  أن المباراة تمثل حدثا  مهما بالنسبة له ولفريقه وتعتبر حاسمة بكل المقاييس  وذكر أن الحظ أدار  ظهره لفريقه في مباراة الدور الأول مبينا أنهم سيطروا  على مجريات المباراة  بالكامل غير أن الحكم وعدم التوفيق ساهما في النتيجة  التي إنتهت عليها  المباراة ، ولم يتردد البدري في منح الافضلية لفريقه هذا  الموسم مشيرا  أنهم لم يتعرضوا سوي لخسارة وحيدة لم تزحزحهم عن الصدارة  مؤكدا أنهم  واثقون تماما من المواصلة على النهج ذاته لافتا للإمكانات  الكبيرة التي  تميز فريقه متمنيا التوفيق ومثلت عودة المهاجم أديكو مارسيل  ريمي ونصر  الدين الشغيل إضافة كبيرة للفرقة الحمراء قبل مباراة اليوم  ومباراة الجولة  الختامية الأربعاء المقبل أمام الهلال في ستمنح عودة  الثنائي الفرقة  الحمراء الإضافة المؤثرة في وسط الملعب وعلى مستوي خط  الهجوم وكان اديكو  قد غاب في مباراة النسور الآخيرة وتاثر الفريق كثيرا  بغيابه وأفتقد الأحمر  النجاعة الهجومية ولم يتمكن سكواها وكليتشي من الظهور  المقنع وأحتفظ  النسور بشباكه نظيفة طوال ثمانين دقيقة قبل أن يأتي الفرج  بأقدام بله جابر  وسيبدأ أديكو المباراة إلى جوار سكواها بينما سيجلس كليتشي  على مقاعد  البدلاء كخيار مميز ، وفي الجانب الآخر تأكد البدري من جاهزية  نجم المحور  نصر الدين الشغيل الذي يبدو متلهفا للمشاركة بعد فترة غياب  إستمرت طويلا  بعد أن تعرض لإصابة أبعدته عن الملاعب اكثر من شهر كامل وفي  غياب الشغيل  لم يستطع وسط المريخ من القيام بدوره كما ينبغي وتأثر خط  الهجوم كثيرا  بينما عاني الدفاع أيضا وجأت عودة اللاعب في توقيت مناسب  للغاية وفي  مباراة حاسمة وحساسة لا تحتمل غير لغة الفوز . وشكلت عودة  الشغيل وأديكو  إضافة حقيقية لمدرب المريخ الذي بات محتارا في خياراته  لجاهزية كل  اللاعبين ورغبتهم الكبيرة في المشاركة ولن يتردد البدري في  الدفع بيس يوسف  في حراسة المرمي بعد أن أعتمد عليه أساسيا في المباراة  الماضية امام  النسور لتكون مشاركته مساء اليوم امام الأهلي مؤكدة وفي خط  الدفاع سيكون  باسكال واوا ونجم الدين عبد الله الخيار الأول للبدري فيما  سيواصل بله  جابر ومصعب عمر المهمة على الأطراف وفي خط الوسط سيستعيد نصر  الدين الشغيل  خانته الأساسية إلى جانب أحمد الباشا ، بدر الدين قلق ،  وستيفن وراغو وفي  خط الهجوم سيبدأ سكواها جوناس وأديكو ريمي وربما شارك  سعيد مصطفي من  البداية على أن يجلس نصر الدين الشغيل على مقاعد البدلاء ،  وتضم دكة  البدلاء محمد كمال ، موسي الزومه ، كريم الدافي ، فيصل العجب ،  محمد عثمان  هنو وكليتشي أوسونوا ولن يجد جوناس سكواها هداف مسابقة الدوري  الممتاز  سانحة أفضل من مباراة الاهلي ليرفع رصيده من الأهداف بحثا عن  الإقتراب من  زميليه طمبل وكليتشي وبات فوز الزامبي العملاق باللقب الشخصي  في حكم  المؤكد نظرا للفارق الكبير الذي يفصله عن أقرب ملاحقيه غير أن  اللاعب يأمل  الإبتعاد أكثر وتحطيم الرقم القياسي ولن يفوت سكواها فرصة  التوقيع في  شباك الأهلاوية لكونه من الفرق القليلة في المنافسة التي لم  يتمكن المهاجم  المميز من الوصول إلى شباكها وحال تمكن الوصول إلى شباك  الاهلي بهدف أو  هدفين فإن مهمته لن تكون صعبة في الجولة الآخيرة وإحراز هدف  يجعله يتساوي  مع زميليه طمبل وكليتشي لتكون الأرقام القياسية حكرا على  فريقه ، وغاب  سكواها بشكل مفاجئ عن التسجيل في المباراة الماضية أمام  النسور وتجمد  رصيده في ثمانية عشر هدفا بيد أنه ما يزال يحتفظ بالفارق  .ويامل انصار  الأحمر أن يفيق العملاق الزامبي من ثباته ويهز شباك الاهلي  ويتوج فريقه  باللقب ويتوج هو باللقب الشخصي
*

----------


## مناوي

*تقام  مساء اليوم ثلاث مواجهات ساحنة في أفتتاح  الجولة الاخيرة للدوري الممتاز  بكل من الخرطوم ومدني وبورتسودان وتعتبر  المواجهات الثلاث في غاية الاهمية   حيث يستضيف المريخ متصدر المنافسة فريق  الاهلي مدني في مواجهة مهمة  وتعني  اصحاب الارض لتأكيد لقب الدوري الممتاز   والوصول الى النقطة 72   دون إنتظار مباراة القمة في ختام الموسم يوم  الاربعاء المقبل فيما يبحث عن  الثأر لخسارته الوحيدة في الدوري من الاهلي  خصمه في لقاء اليوم  ، ويكون  المريخ على بعد نقاط مباراة اليوم لحسم اللقب  رسميا والإحتفال به قبل  مباراة القمة امام الهلال  وكان المريخ حقق فوزا  صعبا في الجولة السابقة  على ضيفه النسور بهدف  رفع به رصيده الى النقطة     69  متمسكا بفارق  النقاط الخمس بينه والهلال، فيما يدخل  الاهلي الخرطوم  بدافع التعويض وكان  الفريق خسر مباراته السابقة من الخرطوم بثلاثية مقابل  هدف  ابتعد  بها عن  المركز الثرابع في المنافسة.
*

----------


## مناوي

*وعلى  ملعب  استاد مدني  يستضف ملعبها مباراة مهمة ولاغنى للطرفين عن النقاط   عندما  يحل الهلال  ضيفا على جزيرة الفيل وهي مباراة تهم الفريقين معا    والهلال  يطارد  المريخ المتصدر وعينه على لقاء  أمردمان بين المريخ    والاهلي في  إنتظار تعثر الاحمر  وكان الهلال وصل الى النقطة 64 في الجولة   السابقة  بفوزه على هلال الساحل بثلاثية دون رد ، فيما يسعى اصحاب الارض   لتعزيز  موقفهم في المنافسة وتأكيد البقاء في الدوري الممتاز وكان الفريق   تعادل في  مباراته السابقة أمام الاتحاد مدني ووصل الى النقطة 26 ويحتاج  فقط   للتعادل لتأكيد بقاءه في الدوري,وفي المباراة الثالثة التي يستضيفها  ملعب   استاد بورتسودان   والتي يستقبل فيها حي العرب  الهابط من الدوري  الممتاز   فريق الخرطوم الباحث عن المركز الرابع في المنافسة وكان حي العرب  خسر   مباراته السابقة وبلعب لقاء اليوم  من اجل المنافسة وهو اللقاء  الاخير له   في الدوري الممتاز وخسر مباراته السابقة من النيل بهدف وتجمد  في 17 نقطة    ويسعى حي العرب لوداع الدوري الممتاز بفوز على الخرطوم في  مباراة اليوم ،   اما فريق الخرطوم تهكه نقاط المباراة بشكل حاسم وجدي    وكان حقق الفوز في   الجولة السابقة 
على أهلي الخرطوم بثلاثية  رفع بها رصيده الى 34 نقطة  ويعشم في نقاط لقاء    اليوم للوصول  الى النقطة 37 للتساوي مع أهلي شندي في المركز الرابع.
*

----------


## مناوي

*وتقرر  أن تنطلق تدريبات المنتخب يوم غد الإثنين الساعة الثامنة صباحاً بإستاد  الخرطوم. وطالب الأستاذ محمد زكريا المدير الإداري للمنتخب اللاعبين بضرورة  الحرص علي الحضور في الزمان والمكان المحددين وقال بأن التدريبات ستتواصل  حسب البرنامج الموضوع من قبل الجهاز الفني مشيراً إلي أن المرحلة الأولي من  الإعداد ستكون مفتوحة علي أن يتم تحديد موعد المعسكر المقفول بعد نهاية  الدوري الممتاز.
من جانبه دعا الأستاذ طارق عطا صالح نائب سكرتير الإتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم المشرف علي العام علي المنتخب اللاعبين الذين وقع عليهم الإختيار  بالحضور لإستاد الخرطوم إيذاناً بإنطلاقة الإعداد وقال بأنهم في الإطار  الإداري سيعملون علي تهيئة أجواء مثالية لإنجاح البرنامج الإعدادي وتنفيذ  خطة الجهاز الفني وفقاً للخطة الموضوعة وأشار إلي المنتخب سيدخل في معسكر  مقفول بعد نهاية بطولة  الممتاز وأكد بأنهم سيولون هذا المنتخب إهتماماً  كبيراً  ليكون نواة للمنتخب السوداني في المستقبل

*

----------


## مناوي

*الاتحاد العام يشتري طائرة لترحيل اندية الممتاز !!!

اكدت مصادر وثيقة الصلة بالاتحاد الرياضي السوداني لكرة القدم ان الاتحاد  اشتري طائرة لنقل اندية الممتاز اثناء التنافس الرياضي ، واشارت ذات  المصادر الى ان الاتحاد دفع فعليا مبلغ 500 الف دولار كدفعة اولى من قيمة  الطائرة مشيرة الى ان الطائرة ستكون جاهزة لنقل الاندية مع مطلع الموسم  الجديد .
*

----------


## مناوي

*سم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
في السلك 
وصية ابو السباع 
* الليله ليلة التتويج بالكأس  
* ولا يأتي التتويج الا بالتجويد 
* كلنا نجود 
* الجهاز الفني يجود عملو 
* اللاعبون كل يجود عملو 
* نحن الشفوت نجود الشفتنه 
* استاذنا اسماعيل حسن له وصيه 
* قال السن بالسن والعين بالعين والبادئ اظلم 
* وكلنا لا ينسي مباراة اهلي الخرطوم في الدوره الاولي  
* والاهلي كان البادئ  
* واليله الثأر  
* قون سولي في الدوره الاولي بسته اقوان الليله 
* كلو شئ زاد 
* ويوصينا استاذنا اسماعيل حسن بان نفتح عينا كبييييييييييره 
* نراقب التحكيم ونردعه ونرده اذا اراد ظلمنا  
* ايها الناس 
* ناس الاذاعه الداخليه 
* قرآن من الصباح  
* الدنيا دي مامعروفه 
* لانو السبح السمعنا بيها يوم كورة النسور تكتف البلد دي كلها 
* والنفاثات في العقد 
* ولكن لا اله الا الله منصورين باذن الله  
* التي صدرت من الاولتراس هي التي هزمت التنجيم 
* الليله لا اله الا الله شديييييييييييييد 
* ايها الناس 
* كلنا من عصرا بدري 
* بشعارالمريخ
* باعلامنا 
* وصفافيرنا 
* والعابنا الناريه  
* وحناجرنا القويه 
* نهتف ونغني ونزغرد ونرقص ونحتفل بالكأس  
* الخرطوم يجب ان لا تنوم اليوم 
* والولايات لها حق الفرح وتسيير المسيرات في كل المحافظات  
* سوداني لا يحتفل بانجاز المريخ لا اعتقد انه موجود 
* في الامارات يمكنكم الاحتفال في الميادين العامه 
* اما مريخاب نيويورك ففي بروك لين فسحه كبيره بتشيلكم  
* مريخاب السعوديه الاحتفال في جده 
* علي البحر 
* اما مريخاب الداخل  
* من اسي ادوا اولادكم حق العشا من بدري  
* الرجعه البيوت الصباح 
* احتفال في الاستاد 
* ومنه للنادي  
* مسيرات في شارع العرضه 
* من النادي للمحافظه وللنادي  
* للصباح 
* انه الفرح المباح 
* ايها الشفوت 
* لا تستعجلوا هدف التتويج 
* القون بجي بجي  
* الوالي قال بجي 
* ولما الوالي يقول بجي يبقي بجي  
* اسي قودوين جا ؟؟؟؟؟ 
* بعد نحتفل بالكأس حقو الاتحاد يقفل الموسم 
* مباريات شنو الفضلت وبتعمل شنو  
* نسرح اللاعبين 
* يمشوا يرتاحوا 
* ساكواها قالوا ختان اولاد اختو بعد بكره  
* يمشي يلحق 
* ايدكو عقد اخوهو يوم الاربعاء  
* يمشي يحصل 
* ساكواها يمشي يجيب لينا اوراق اللاعب الجديد 
* واذا الاتحاد اصر ان نلعب الكوره الوديه ضد الهلال 
* نلعبها 
* لكن نخت المنتخب المناسب 
* لكل مقام مقال 
* الاشبال 
* ناس وليد  
* واهو برضو احتكاك كويس لناس مساوي واتير 
* الكوره الفاتت جابت ميه وتسعه مليون 
* دي لازم تجيب تسعمائه وواحد مليون 
* لما نقول مريخ  
* بصوت واحد 
* زغبير يقع ويقوم ويقع تاني  
* ايها الناس 
* اليوم يومكم ولا عذر لاي انسان 
* يوم الحصاد  
* الرماد كال حماد  
* المافرحان بالحصاد يفرح لرماد حماد 
* حماد قالوا مشي مدني  
* ياربي فيل صغير يجري بحماد مافي !!!!! 
* المهم 
* انشاء الله  
* ميرغني كرار وحامد بدوي ومعاويه الجاك واحمد محمد احمد وجعفر سليمان وشخصي الضعيف الرهيف بقيادة اسماعيل حسن  
* كلنا في الشعبيه 
* من عصرا بدري 
* حيث المريخاب الحمر  
* حيث شعب المريخ العظيم 
* لن نقبل زول في الجانبيات والمقصوره الا المرضي وكبار السن  
* حفله زي الحفله 
* معزومين ياخالد عزالدين والرشيد ويس بتاع زفة الالوان وابو منذر  
* تعالوا ولو متنكرين 
* ولما تبكوا قولوا دي دموع الفرح 
* اتفرحي 
* ايها الناس 
* التهنئه لعريس المريخ الاخ بري محمد بري بالاسلاميه للتأمين بمناسبة زواجه 
* وبري حايخلي العروسه في الفندق ويجي الكوره  
* العروسه ملحوقه 
* ايها الناس 
* اليوم يوم الفرح انشاء الله 
* كل مظاهر الفرح يجب احضارها للاستاد 
* علم كاب فنيله صفاره دلوكه طبله نحاس بنقز العاب ناريه آيس كريم داندرمه صفقه سااااااي  
* المهم اي حاجه تعينك علي الاحتفال احضرها اخي المريخي  
* المهم 
* نتشفتن قبل واثناء الكوره  
* وبعد ذلك نتبشتن في الرقيص 
* بي حقنا 
* نحتو  
* باحترام 
* ونهتف 
* ايييييييييييييي مريخ اييييييييييييييييييييي  
* بله اليوناميد الليله لو شات من بعيد بقعوا قبل زغبير ناس الرشيد 
* اتوقعي 
* المهم 
* قتل الحسد في قلب الحاسد هو المبتغي 
* رشاد نجم الدين 
* اخو رفعت نجم الدين الكان حارس المريخ 
* ساكن العرضه , فرحان بالتعادل مع النسور 
* لما فضل ليها حداشر دقيقه اعصابو باظت 
* طلع الشارع قال يقضي الحداشر دقيقه دي مشي ساااااي 
* اول من وصل بيت جيرانهم سمع دوي صوت المريخاب 
* لي اسي ماسك راسو ومدنقر 
* موش قلت ليكم المريخ ده بخلي العاقل يطقع والمجنون يهبش !!!!!! 
* اتجنني 
* ايها الناس 
* اليوم اي مريخي يجب ان ينافس نفسه في التشجيع والمسانده والاحتفال بعد ذلك 
* رابطه كرري تنافس رابطه الصحافات 
* ناس بتري ينافسوا ناس سوبا 
* رابطة الكلاكلات تنافس رابطة جبل اولياء 
* ناس الحلفايا جايين يثبتوا وجودهم 
* ناس القضارف الكوره الفاتت حضروا بالحافلات 
* ياناس القضارف 
* الكوره دي بالبصات  
* ناس المنتديات وناس الفيس بوك 
* مادايرن زول خلف الكي بورد اثناء الكوره  
* مادايرين مكان فاضي في الاستاد 
* مادايرين مكان صامت في الاستاد 
* مادايرين علم في الجيب 
* كل الاعلام فوق تلوح 
* ترفرف في سارية هامات شعب المريخ العظيم 
* شخصيا متبرع اودي الكاس العفريته يغسلوهوا ويشحموهوا  
* كأس حايقعد جمب مانديلا  
* يقعد بالغبار ده ككيف !!!!!! 
* غايتو الكاس ده لو ضاق الكندشه عندنا  
* تاني الفيفا ما بتمرقو من استادنا  
* اتفيفي  
سلك كهربا  
      ننساك كيف والليله الربه وقونين بالجمبه  
والي لقاء 
سلك 
*

----------


## العكادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

الاتحاد العام يشتري طائرة لترحيل اندية الممتاز !!!

اكدت مصادر وثيقة الصلة بالاتحاد الرياضي السوداني لكرة القدم ان الاتحاد اشتري طائرة لنقل اندية الممتاز اثناء التنافس الرياضي ، واشارت ذات المصادر الى ان الاتحاد دفع فعليا مبلغ 500 الف دولار كدفعة اولى من قيمة الطائرة مشيرة الى ان الطائرة ستكون جاهزة لنقل الاندية مع مطلع الموسم الجديد .



والله دي كبيرة خالص ........

ولو كان اتحادنا بهذا الفهم يكون ما عندو عوجة غير وجود مجدي شمس الدين
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المريخ يبحث عن الذهب واللقب امام الفرسان .. والهلال يحل ضيفا على الافيال

الوالى يحث نجوم الفرقة الحمراء على قهر الاهلى .. البدرى يؤكد : اللاعبون لا تنقصهم العزيمة لاسقاط المنافس .. وادارة الجزيرة ترصد حوافز بالدولار لهزيمة الازرق

الهلال يحل ضيفا على الالفيال الليلة

ديمبا وتوريه والتاج يتخلفون عن مرافقة بعثة الهلال .. والنقر يؤكد : لا ننتظر مباراة المريخ

الوالى يزور معسكر الفرقة الحمراء ويحث اللاعبين على الفوز
البدرى : الاهلى يلعب من اجل تحقيق بطولة خاصة ولا نفكر فى مواجهة الازرق حاليا

المريـــــــــــــــــــخ يستنفر انصاره للاحتفال بلقب الدورى مبكرة

سولى شريف يؤكد رغبته فى الوصول الى مرمى يس

ايهاب زغبير : اللقب يحسم بالاداء فى 90 دقيقة وليس بالتصريحات

الاحمر يختتم تحضيراته وسط حضور ادارى كبير
البرازيلى ايلتون : سنعمل على ايقاف خطورة هجوم المريخ ولا نلعب لمصالحة الهلال

اللجنة المنظمة تغرم المريخ وتعتبره مهزوما

السوكرتا يستضيف الكوماندوز ببورتسودان

صالح سنار : هل يستطيع الهلال التغلب على الجزيرة فى وجود فاروق جبرة ؟

رابطة مشجعى الجزيرة حشدت

الاف مشجع

لاعبو الجزيرة يعدون بمفاجات غير سارة لانصار الازرق
خالد طلب : رصدنا حوافز بالدولار للاعبين حال انتصروا على الهلال
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*علمت سودان سوكر ان غرفة تسجيلات المريخ قد ضمت مساء السبت مجموعه من نجوم التسحيلات علي رآسهم امير كمال واخري
*

----------


## مناوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدي 


المريخ يبحث عن الذهب واللقب امام الفرسان .. والهلال يحل ضيفا على  الافيال 
الوالى يحث نجوم الفرقة الحمراء على قهر الاهلى
..
البدرى يؤكد : اللاعبون لا تنقصهم العزيمة لاسقاط المنافس
..
وادارة الجزيرة ترصد حوافز بالدولار لهزيمة الازرق

الهلال يحل ضيفا على الالفيال الليلة 
ديمبا وتوريه والتاج يتخلفون عن مرافقة بعثة الهلال
..
والنقر يؤكد : لا ننتظر مباراة المريخ

الوالى يزور معسكر الفرقة الحمراء ويحث اللاعبين على الفوز

البدرى : الاهلى يلعب من اجل تحقيق بطولة خاصة ولا نفكر فى مواجهة الازرق  حاليا


المريــــــــــخ يستنفر انصاره للاحتفال بلقب الدورى مبكرا

سولى شريف يؤكد رغبته فى الوصول الى مرمى يس 
ايهاب زغبير : اللقب يحسم بالاداء فى 90 دقيقة وليس بالتصريحات 
الاحمر يختتم تحضيراته وسط حضور ادارى كبير

البرازيلى ايلتون : سنعمل على ايقاف خطورة هجوم المريخ ولا نلعب لمصالحة  الهلال 
اللجنة المنظمة تغرم المريخ وتعتبره مهزوما 
السوكرتا يستضيف الكوماندوز ببورتسودان 
صالح سنار : هل يستطيع الهلال التغلب على الجزيرة فى وجود فاروق جبرة ؟ 
رابطة مشجعى الجزيرة حشدت 
الاف مشجع 
لاعبو الجزيرة يعدون بمفاجات غير سارة لانصار الازرق

خالد طلب : رصدنا حوافز بالدولار للاعبين حال انتصروا على الهلال
*

----------


## مناوي

*علي  رأسهم بشة وجياد ونزار حامد وصالح الأمين وضفر ..إعلان قائمة المنتخب  الوطني التي ستشارك في بطولة كل الألعاب العربية بالدوحة 	 	 	 


أعلن الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم الذي سيشارك في بطولة كل  الألعاب العربية التي تنظمها دولة قطر في ديسمبر المقبل بقيادة الكابتن  محمد محي الدين الديبة المدير الفني للمنتخب ومحسن سيد المدرب العام وفتحي  بشير مدرب اللياقة وعيسي الهاشماب مدرب الحراس ووائل يحي طبيب المنتخب  قائمة المنتخب تأهباً للمشاركة في البطولة حيث تم إختيار (35) لاعباً  للكلية سيتم إختيار (23) لاعباً منهم للمغادرة للدوحة للمشاركة في بطولة كل  الألعاب العربية واللاعبون هم:
أحمد عبد الله ادم ضفر (النيل الحصاحيصا) وأحمد إدريس (النيل الحصاحيصا)  ونجم الدين عبدالله (المريخ) وصالح الأمين (الأمل عطبرة) ونزار حامد ناصر  كوكو (الأمل عطبرة) والطاهر الحاج حسن (الموردة الخرطوم) وعثمان بابكر  إبراهيم حجو (الموردة الخرطوم) وأمير كمال سليمان (الموردة الخرطوم) وحاتم  الجيلانى (العلمين) ورمضان عجب شريف (الموردة الخرطوم) وياسر الطيب  (الموردة الخرطوم) وإيهاب زغبير (الأهلي الخرطوم) وعبد اللطيف سعيد عثمان  بويا (الهلال الخرطوم) والنعيم محمد عثمان  رونالدينيو (الهلال الخرطوم)  ومحمد عبد المنعم مرحوم عنكبة (الخرطوم) ومحمد احمد محمد بابكر        (الخرطوم)
عبد الرحمن  إسحق كرنقو (الخرطوم) وأمين إبراهيم (الخرطوم) وأكرم الهادي  سليم (الخرطوم) ومنتصر الربيع عوض (الأهلي الخرطوم) ومنير الخير موسى  (الأهلي شندى) وفريد محمد نجيب (الأهلي شندى) وفيصل موسى (الأهلي شندى)  وعروة إبراهيم الطيب (الأهلي شندى) ورمضان جكسا دبكاى إبراهيم (هلال  الساحل) والطاهر حماد (الأمل عطبرة) وحمزة آدم عثمان (هلال كادقلى) ومحمد  صلاح عبد الكريم (الرابطة الخرطوم)
أحمد الصادق المبارك   (دبايوا بورتسودان) ومحمد إبراهيم عبدالله (الجريف الخرطوم)
إبراهيم محمد إبراهيم (أم بدة) ومحمد النور عثمان جياد وأنس إبراهيم أحمد  (الأهلي الخرطوم) ومحمد احمد بشير بشة (الهلال الخرطوم) ونصر الدين موسى  (الخرطوم).

*

----------


## مناوي

*سكرتير لجنه التحكيم يتحدث عن هدف العجب فى النسور ويقول :لا يوجد هدف من اساسه حتى يلغى 	 	 	 
الأحد, 20 نوفمبر 2011 م


قال سكرتير لجنه التحكيم المركزية الحكم صلاح احمد محمد صالح انه لم يتابع  مباراة النسور والمريخ من داخل الملعب ولكنه شاهد عدة لقطات منها في القناة  وقال صالح فى رده على سؤال حول الهدف الذي سجله فيصل العجب ولم يحتسبه  الحكم مبارك عبد العاطى انه لا يوجد هدف من أساسه لان صافرة الحكم أطلق قبل  ان تصل الكرة اللاعب فيصل وهذه يعنى ان تسديد الحكم للضربة الرأسية كان  بعد توقف اللعب لذلك لا يمكن ان نعتبر ان ملامسة الكرة للشباك هدفا وواصل  سكرتير لجنه التحكيم حديثة لـ (سودانا فوق) أن الحكم مبارك عبد العاطى  استند فى صافرة على ان اللاعب احمد الباشا قام بدفع احد لاعبي النسور قبل  وصول الكرة لمنطقة الجزاء لذلك اعتقد ان قراره سليم مانه بالمائة

*

----------


## مناوي

*فى احتماع الاتحاد العام ..محمد سيد احمد يطالب بعقوبة للبرير وحسن عبد السلام وشرونى يرفضون 	 	 	 
الأحد, 20 نوفمبر 2011 م

كشف عضو من مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام لـ (سودانا فوق) ان اجتماع مجلس  الإدارة أمس  امضي وقت طويل فى عقوبة الأمين البرير رئيس نادي الهلال وقال  انه وبالرغم من ان عضو الاتحاد محمد سيد احمد تبنى خطا داخل الاجتماع  بضرورة معاقبة البرير إلا أن الرأى المضاد من رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم وعضو  الاتحاد العام حسن عبد السلام اجبر الجميع للتصويت وبعدها قرر المجلس ان  ينتظر عقوبة الفيفا وما تقول للبرير من عقوبات وافاد ذات المصدر ان أعضاء  الاتحاد محمد سيد احمد وسيف الكاملين ومحمود المبشر كانوا أصحاب الراى  بضرورة عقوبة البرير بينما كان شرونى وزكى عباس وحسن عبد السلام هم أصحاب  الرأى الاخر

*

----------


## مناوي

*الحضرى يهدد باعتزال اللعب الدولى 	 	 	 
الأحد, 20 نوفمبر 2011 م

قال حارس مرمى المريخ عصام الحضري ان سيعتزل اللعب الدولي مالم يكون مشاركا  أساسيا فى مباريات المنتخب ووجه الحضري هذه الرسالة التى اعتبرها هامه إلى  كابتن سمير زاهر رئيس اتحاد الكرة المصري عبر قناة الاهلى أمس وأوضح  الحضري للقناة ان اعتزاله اللعب الدولى مع المنتخب سيكون هو الحل الوحيد فى  ظل ما يحدث له من إيقاف من عدم المشاركة وغيرة وعبر الحضري عن اسفه لما  حدث له بمصر 
وعلى صعيد متصل قال زكى عبد الفتاح مدرب حراس مصر ان الحضري لا يمكن المشاركة مع المنتخب إلا فى حالة انتهاء خلافاته مع نادى المريخ

*

----------


## مناوي

*شهد الحرووف .. د. نشأت نبيل ... نداء الصفوة يوم الحصاد 




نداء الصفوة .... يوم الحصاد.







·     إنه يوم الحصاد ، ولا شيء يعلوا على صوت المعركة ، فالحمد لله أولاً وأخره ، وكما بدأنا باسم الله ننهى مشوارنا بإسمه سبحانه وتعالى .

·     لقد أتى اليوم الذى تنتظره الصفوة ، وعلى الصفوة ان تتنادى للوقوف خلف الزعيم والمشاركة في أفراح الزعيم التي صنعتها بوقفتها خلفه.

·     اليوم يوم الصفوة ولا شيء سوى صفوة هذا البلد ، قادتها وأسيادها ، صفوة بأفعالهم وأخلاقهم وإنجازاتهم ، صفوة بنجاحتهم التي يحققوها بعرق وكد وتعب ودماء رجال المريخ الأوفياء ، صفوة بجماهيره الجميلة والراقية والنبيلة والمحبة لحد الهيام لهذا الكيان ، تلك الجماهير التي وقفت وآزرت وساندت فريقها أينما حل.

·     تلك الجماهير التي وقفت خلف الزعيم وضمدت جراحه عندما فارق دوري الأبطال ، تلك الجماهير التي وقفت بجانبه ولم تفارقه أبداً.

·     تشاركوا في الأحزان قبل الأفراح، ضمدوا جراح وداع الأبطال ، ودعموه في الممتاز .

·     كلنا شركاء في انتصارات وأفراح وأحزان المريخ ، لكم التجلة والاحترام وانتم تطوقون معشوقكم في الأحزان قبل الأفراح.

·     واليوم .... يوم الصفوة ... تلك الصفوة التي رسمت طريق النجاح ... وشاركت في صناعته ، وقد آن الأوان ان تجنى ثمار زرعها .

·     واليوم حصاد صبرها الطويل... حصاد مليء بالألم والفرح، وقد أتى أوان الأفراح ، وتحقيق النجاح.

·     أنه اليوم الذى انتظرته الصفوة وعملت له  بكل ما أوتيت من قوة ، وما ادخرت شيء في سبيل ان يعتلي معشوقها قمة الرياضة في السودان.

·     يا جماهير المريخ العظيم .... لقد صبرتم وتشاركتم أحزان المريخ ... وقد أتى أوان الأفراح .. فهبوا جميعاً لنتشارك أفراحه ... كما تشاركنا الآلام والأحزان ، فتعالوا لكى نتشارك الأفراح سوياً.

·     اليوم يومكم ... ولا شيء يعلو على الصفوة اليوم ، فانتم ملوك الكرة على هذه الأرض ، تنادوا لكى تتوجوا زعيم السودان على عرش إمبراطور، تنادوا لكى نتوج زعيم السودان على عرش إمبراطورية الكرة السودانية .

·     كما تشاركتم الأحزان .. تنادوا لنتشارك الأفراح ، فانتم شركاء في هذا الإنجاز ، لولا وقفتكم خلف زعيمكم لنجح أعدائنا في سلب انتصاراتنا وإنجازاتنا ، فانتم درع المريخ وحصنه المنيع.



·     فلتتنادى الصفوة جميعاً ، ولتقف خلف فريقها في يوم عرسه الكروي، ليس منا من جلس في منزله يا صفوة.

·     المريخ يناديكم فلبوا نداء الواجب .

·     اليوم يوم أفراح أسياد البلد وقادتها وزعمائها، فلنتنادى جميعاً ونقف صف واحد خلف زعيم هذه البلد.

·     فليس منا من ناداه الزعيم ولم يلبى النداء، نداء المريخ لا يرد يا صفوة.

·     فتنادوا لنتشارك أخر مشوارنا ، ولنعلن انطلاق مهرجان التتويج والأفراح.

·     من غيركم وهب المريخ هذا الإنجاز ، فأنتم كنتم زاد الطريق  ومسكن الآلام وباعث الأفراح فى ظلمة الأحزان.

·     كما تشاركنا أحزانه ، تعالوا نتشارك انتصاراته وأفراحه.

·     وعلى لاعبين المريخ ان يعوا درس النسور ، وعلى الجهاز الفني ان يتلافى اخطأ المباراة الأخيرة.

·     مباراة اليوم لا تقبل القسمة على اثنين، النصر ثم النصر ولا شيء سوى النصر.

·     لا نقلل من شان الأهلي الخرطومي ،لكن .... نحن قوم لا ننسى ثأرنا ، لقد قبلنا بالخسارة في الدور الأول ، واليوم سنرد له (الصاع صاعين) ،و نثأر لهزيمتنا في الدور الأول ، ونتوج انفسنا أبطال لعامة فرق السودان.

·     نريد مشجعين يلهبون الحماس ، اطلقوا الحناجر ، اضربوا الدفوف ، اعزفوا المزامير ، رددوا أناشيد المريخ ، الهبوا الحماس .

·     فلتشتعل المدرجات ناراً من أجل إلهاب الحماس داخل نفوس لاعبيكم ، ارهبوا أعداء المريخ ونجاحاته.

·     التشجيع والحماس هو مفتاح النصر .

·     دعوا اطلاق صافرات الاستهجان ، دعوا التدريب لأهله وتفرغوا لمؤازرة لاعبيكم.

·     نريد مشجعين لا مدربين في المدرجات.

·     لا لنقد اللاعبين، لا للصراخ في وجوههم، نعم للتشجيع والمؤازرة، نعم لإلهاب الحماس.

·     قوة المريخ في حناجركم وأصوات طبولكم ودفوفكم.

·     فانتم قوة المريخ ، وناره التي تحرق أعدائه ، وقفتكم تخيف الكائدين والحاقدين ، ارهبوا كل من يحاول ان يعبث في مكتسبات المريخ .



شهد ثاني.



·     نريد تحكيم نزيه وعادل ، نتمنى ان لا نرى حكام (مبتدئين) يديرون لقاء اليوم ، مباراة المريخ والأهلي (نهائي) الممتاز وعلى لجنة التحكيم ان توكل المباراة لحكم بمستوى لقاء اليوم .

·     لن ترضى جماهير المريخ بحكم دون مستوى اللقاء.

·     مباراة اليوم لا تقبل الأخطاء.

·     نعلم بان لجنة التحكيم تختار حكام (بعينهم) لإدارة مباريات المريخ ، لكن مباراة اليوم تختلف عن سابقاتها.

·     جماهير المريخ لن تقبل (بعك) وظلم الحكام لفريقها وخاصةً أنها مباراة مصيرية.

·     نطالب لجنة الحكام باختيار افضل حكامها لهذه المباراة .

·     المباريات الفاصلة والنهائية مثل مباراة اليوم يختار لها افضل الحكام .

·     نتمنى ان لا نشاهد حكام مغمورين في مباراة اليوم.





شهد أخير.







·     يا البدرى التشكيلة الصحيحة مفتاح النصر اليوم.

·     لا يهمنا من سوف يمثل المريخ في لقاء اليوم ... المريخ بمن حضر.

·     وعلى لاعبين المريخ ان يقدروا المسئولية ويعلموا ان جماهيرهم لن ترضى بغير النصر.

·     من يتمنون فوز المريخ اليوم نقول لهم موتوا بغيظكم.

·     من يحيكون المؤامرات ويستضيفون رئيس الأخضر الليبي نقول لهم ، اعملوا ما شاتم المريخ قوى... اقوى من مؤامراتكم

·     أخيراً ....
مريخنا العظيم أنت نجم في السماء...
أنت قوة أنت صفوة أنت حب وانتماء..
أبطالك العظام...
على مدى الزمن..
حققوا الأحلام وأسعدوا الوطن..
جمهورك الكبير أينما تسير تحدوهم الأماني بنصرك الكبير....
أسالوا مانديلا أنت البطل... 
أسالوا سيكافا أنت البطل...
في الشارقة الخضراء أنت البطل.....
القلعة الحمراء عرين البطل ...
للقادم الاتي أنت الأمل.





*

----------


## مناوي

*جمال الوالي يحث اللاعبين على الفوز ويعد بحوافز ضخمة !!!

اديكو يعود للمشاركة اليوم

خاطب جمال الوالي رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اللاعبين بمعسكرهم بالخرطوم بحري مطالبا اياهم ببذل اقصي مالديهم لتحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم نسبة لانها مباراة التتويج وابان ان اي تفريط سيؤجل اعلان البطل وسيجعل الهلال يدخل دائرة التنافس واوصي الوالي اللاعبين بتقدير وقفة الجمهور والعمل من الاستفادة من الفرص المتاحة لهزيمة الاهلي االذي انتصر علي الفريق في الدورة الاولي ووعد اللاعبين بمنحهم حوافز ضخمة في حالة تحقيق الفوز والحصول علي لقب الممتاز قبل مباراة القمة .
وعلى صعيد ذي صلة يعود للمشاركة مع المريخ اليوم لاعبه اديكو وذلك بعد ان تعافي من الاصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة فريقه الودية امام الجزيرة وكان اللاعب قد خضع الى تمارين مكثفة تحت الاطار الطبي الذي اشرف على علاج اللاعب وتشير التوقعات الى ان المدرب حسام البدري ربما اشرك اللاعب بديلا بعد المستوى المميز الذي ظهر به اللاعب هنو في مباراة المريخ الاخيرة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء الرائعين على الابداعات الصباحية
وان شاء الله اليوم متوجين بالذهب وللاهلي خابتين وضاربين
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين مناوى وشيخ طارق
ومنصورين باذن الله
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مشكورين مناوى وشيخ طارق
ومنصورين باذن الله



انت رجعت ولا لسع مع الكبد و الكلاوي 

*

----------


## majdi

*مشكورين يا حلوين على الاخبار
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور يازعيم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

الاتحاد العام يشتري طائرة لترحيل اندية الممتاز !!!

اكدت مصادر وثيقة الصلة بالاتحاد الرياضي السوداني لكرة القدم ان الاتحاد اشتري طائرة لنقل اندية الممتاز اثناء التنافس الرياضي ، واشارت ذات المصادر الى ان الاتحاد دفع فعليا مبلغ 500 الف دولار كدفعة اولى من قيمة الطائرة مشيرة الى ان الطائرة ستكون جاهزة لنقل الاندية مع مطلع الموسم الجديد .



 دي شتلة دليب عدييييييل كده


*

----------


## مناوي

*قلم × الكورة ــ مأمون ابوشيبة ... حسابات البطولة والهبوط 


* أوضح الأخ زكي عباس سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم وعضو اللجنة المنظمة بالاتحاد
العام، إن لائحة منافسة الدوري الممتاز هذا العام تعدلت وأصبح حسم البطولة  والهبوط وكذلك المركزين الثالث والرابع يحسب بالمواجهات المباشرة
في حال تساوي النقاط بين فريقين!
* المعلومة أعلاه كانت غائبة عن الإعلام الذي كان يملك اللائحة القديمة
التي تحسم البطولة والهبوط بالمباريات الفاصلة حال تساوي النقاط، ولا
يؤخذ بفارق الأهداف إلا عند تحديد المراكز للفرق الأخرى في المراكز غير
المؤثرة.
* باللائحة الجديدة يمكن أن تحسم البطولة باللقاءات المباشرة بين فريقي
القمة.. بإفتراض تعادل المريخ مع الأهلي اليوم وارتفاعه لرصيد (70 نقطة)،
وفوز الهلال على الأفيال (67 نقطة)، ففي هذه الحالة سيكون المريخ متقدماً
على الهلال بثلاث نقاط..
* وإذا فاز الهلال في لقاء القمة سيتساوى الفريقان في رصيد النقاط (70
نقطة) وهنا سيتم النظر للقاءات المباشرة والمعروف إن المريخ كسب مباراة
القمة على أرضه 1/صفر، فإذا خسر أمام الهلال يوم الأربعاء بفارق هدفين
وأكثر سيتوج الهلال بطلاً، ولكن إذا  خسر بفارق هدف ووصل لشباك الهلال أي
الخسارة 1/2 أو 2/3 وهكذا سيتوج المريخ بطلاً رغم الخسارة..
* لكن لم يوضح لنا الأخ زكي كيف سيحسم اللقب إذا خسر المريخ يوم الأربعاء
صفر/1 مع نفس الإفتراضات أعلاه حيث ستتساوى المواجهات المباشرة.. هل سيتم
الحسم بفارق الأهداف أم بمباراة فاصلة؟
* خسارة المريخ أمام الأهلي اليوم وفوز الهلال على الأفيال سيمنح البطولة
للهلال إذا فاز على المريخ بأي نتيجة يوم الأربعاء.. بينما يكفي المريخ
التعادل للفوز بالبطولة.
* بالنسبة لتحديد الهابط الثاني في حال فوز الاتحاد على النيل وارتفاعه
لرصيد (26 نقطة)، وهزيمة الأفيال أمام الهلال ووقوفه في رصيد (26 نقطة)
وفوز هلال الساحل على أهلي شندي وارتفاعه إلى (28 نقطة) ففي هذه الحالة
سيهبط الاتحاد، لأن الأفيال متفوقة في اللقاءات المباشرة حيث كانت قد
تعادلت سلبياً في المباراة التي تعتبر على أرضها.. بينما تعادلت 1/1 في
المباراة التي تعتبر بأرض الإتحاد، فالهدف بأرض الخصم يحسب بهدفين في
حالة التساوي في النقاط.
* بنفس الإفتراضات أعلاه إذا تعادل هلال الساحل مع أهلي شندي وتساوى مع
الاتحاد والأفيال في رصيد (26 نقطة) لم يوضح لنا زكي عباس كيف سيتم الفصل
في حال تساوي ثلاثة فرق في النقاط.. هل ستقام مباريات فاصلة أم يتم
اللجوء للمواجهات المباشرة بين الفرق الثلاثة المشتبكة؟!
* إذا تم الفصل بالمواجهات المباشرة بين الفرق الثلاثة فسنجد إن الأفيال
يتفوق على الاتحاد على نحو ما ذكرنا أعلاه، وأيضاً يتفوق على هلال الساحل
فالأفيال تعادل مع الساحلي في بورتسودان 1/1 وفاز عليه في مدني 3/2
وبالنسبة للمواجهات المباشرة بين الإتحاد والساحلي يتفوق الإتحاد بخسارته
في بورسودان بهدف وحيد وفوزه في مدني 3/صفر وبالتالي، وبالإفتراضات
أعلاه، يهبط هلال الساحل.. ما لم يكن للاتحاد العام رأي آخر في حال تساوي
ثلاث فرق في رصيد النقاط، فربما قرر الفصل بالمباريات الفاصلة.
* نلاحظ إن جزيرة الفيل سيضمن البقاء في حال الفصل باللقاءات المباشرة
بين ثلاثة فرق حتى إذا خسر أمام الهلال..
* الاتحاد سيهبط مباشرة إذا فشل في الفوز على النيل.. وحتى إذا فاز على
النيل يمكن أن يهبط إذا حقق هلال الساحل الفوز على أهلي شندي.. بغض النظر
عن نتيجة الأفيال مع الهلال.
* هلال الساحل سيهبط مباشرة إذا خسر أمام أهلي شندي في حال فوز الإتحاد على  النيل.
* الأمل ضمن المركز الثالث.. أما المركز الرابع الذي يؤهل للتمثيل
الأفريقي، فيتصارع عليه أهلي شندي (37 نقطة) والخرطوم الوطني (34 نقطة)
والمواجهات المباشرة تأتي في صالح الخرطوم الذي فاز في الدامر (مباراة
الأهلي) 2/صفر وتعادل في الخرطوم 1/1 وبالتالي يمكن لفريق الخرطوم خطف
المركز الرابع إذا فاز اليوم على حي العرب في بورتسودان، وخسر أهلي شندي
مباراته أمام هلال الساحل غداً ببورتسودان.
* إذا هبط هلال الساحل وخرجت مدينة بورتسودان من الممتاز سيرتفع عدد فرق
مدني إلى ثلاثة بعد صعود الأهلي.. وسيكون هناك ضغط كبير على ملعب
مدني، وحتى إذا هبط فريق الاتحاد ننصح أهل مدني بالشروع فوراً في فرش
أرضية ملعب الاستاد بالنجيل الاصطناعي على غرار ملاعب الخرطوم وبورتسودان
وعطبرة..
* نأمل من قناة قوون تلفزة مباراة هلال الساحل وأهلي شندي حيث يتوقع أن
تأتي قوية ومثيرة.

مباراة المصير

* يؤدي المريخ اليوم مباراة مصيرية في الدوري الممتاز أمام أهلي الخرطوم
الفريق الوحيد الذي عطل المريخ في المنافسة، ونقاط المباراة تمنح المريخ
البطولة.. أما التعثر بالتعادل أو الخسارة تفتح باب الأمل كبيراً أمام
الند الهلال للاحتفاظ باللقب للعام الثالث على التوالي!
* مباراة اليوم تعتبر أكبر تحدٍ للكيان المريخ إدارة وجهاز فني ولاعبين
وجماهير فأما أن يكونوا أو لا يكونوا..
* المباراة لن تكون سهلة حيث تحفها الألغام وقوى الشر التي تتربص بالمارد
الأحمر من كل الجوانب..
* علاقة الأهلاوية مع الأهلة قوية ومتينة خاصة هذه الأيام، مثل علاقة
خالد عزالدين والفاتح إبراهيم التوم، وتكفي عملية تحويل المدافع أمير
ربيع للهلال بشكل شبه سري باغتت المريخ الذي كان ينوي ضم هذا اللاعب!!
وبالتالي نتوقع أن يلعب الأهلي بكل شراسة لتعطيل المريخ اليوم.. وقد تردد
إن الهلال فاوض مدرب الأهلي البرازيلي.. وهذه المفاوضات إن لم تكن صادقة،
غالباً هدفها تحريش هذا المدرب على المريخ!!
* ومن جانب آخر سيواجه المريخ خطر التحكيم.. وبعد أن كتبنا وتوقعنا
وشاهدنا فعلاً في مباراتي الخرطوم والنسور الحكمين المعز أحمد (بتاع
مباراة الأهلي في الدورة الأولى).. والفاضل عبدالعاطي (رفسة سفاري وهدف
العجب الملغي).. نتوقع اليوم ظهور معتز عبدالباسط (التمشيطية).. فخذوا
حذركم..
* على جماهير المريخ اليوم أن تتابع أداء الحكام لحظة بلحظة وأي خطأ مؤثر
أو تساهل مع أي محاولة لإعاقة لاعب مريخي فعلى الجماهير أن تزأر وترعد
حتى تصم آذان الحكم للتحذير.. ولكن إياكم وإحداث شغب.. لأن الشغب في حد
ذاته فخ منصوب لإفقاد المريخ النتيجة!
* استعينوا بالقرآن وآيات التعويذ من الشيطان الرجيم.. فكل مباريات
المريخ المصيرية في السنوات الأخيرة ظلت تشهد سيناريوهات غريبة وسوء طالع
غير عادي مثل مباراة اتراكو الرواندي.. والعياذ بالله.

*

----------


## مناوي

*كبد الحقيقة ..مزمل ابو القاسم .. استعراض عضلات في شاخور والمدرجات .. تعالوا نشجع ونشجع ونشجع وبس 



يلاك نزور المفخرة: قبطان وسط الحبان.. جحا وجنيد.. أب شاكوش وأب قرن  وأب سوط في حضرة (أب زرد)!ـ
هرمنا.. هرمنا.. هرمنا في انتظار أن يحظى المريخ بعدالة حكام السودان..  فحذار من تكرار الأخطاء
اليوم ننسى هم قفة العيش وغلاء الأسعار وانفصال الجنوب وحرب عقار والحلو  لنغوص في عشق المحبوب 
أولتراس إخلاص وحماس.. لا نتضجر ولا نتذمر.. لا زول يصفّر لا يشتّر ولا  يعنينا ما يفعله البدري ولا المتأخر

* دنت لحظة الحقيقة.. وحانت الليلة الموعودة!
* اليوم يتوقف التاريخ على أطراف أصابعه ترقباً لنصر المريخ الجميل في  لقاء الحسم والحصاد سعياً إلى تتويج جهد موسم كامل بذل فيه كل محبي الزعيم مجهوداً  خرافياً وتكاملت فيه الأدوار بين الإدارة والنجوم والإعلام والأنصار.
* اليوم يلاقي المريخ الأهلي الخرطومي بطموح التتويج بلقب الممتاز  وسعياً إلى نزع ورقة التوت الزرقاء وإعادة الكأس الغالية إلى مكانها  الطبيعي.
* لن نكتب عن الثأر من الأهلي لأن سوح الرياضة ليست مكاناً لإدراك  الثارات.
* لكننا سنكتب أولاً وأخيراً عن الدور المنتظر من جموع الصفوة في ليلة  الحلم الجميل.
* نتجمع اليوم.. القبطان وسط الحِبان!
* جحا وجنيد!
* أب شاكوش وأب سوط وأب قرن في حضرة (أب زرد)!
* اليوم تزحف جموعنا من كل حدبٍ وصوب، لنلتقي داخل حرم الرياضة  السودانية الشريف.
* يلاك نزور المفخرة.. ونطوف الرد كاسل.. جوهرة ملاعب السودان.. قلعة  الكؤوس المحمولة جواً لندعم نجومنا وننصر فريقنا ونوفر له دعماً يليق بالمسعى  الجميل.
* اليوم نترك مشاغلنا، ونهجر أسرنا، ونلغي همومنا لنرفع راية المحبوب  حباً في أشرف الكيانات.
* ننسى قفة العيش.. وغلاء الأسعار.. وانفصال الجنوب.. وحرب عقار  والحلو.. وتحالف حركات دارفور.. ونتجاهل التشكيل الوزاري الجديد لنغوص في عشق  المحبوب من أخمص القدمين وحتى سبيب الراس.
* اليوم نستعرض العضلات في طابقي شاخور والمدرجات، ونوضح للمكابرين  والناسين حجم شعبية الزعيم الجارفة، ونؤكد لهم أننا صفوة وأغلبية.
* اليوم نتلاقح ونتعاضد وتتشابك منا الأيادي لنملأ الطابقين حتى يفيضا،  ونشدخ بأصواتنا عنان السماء، ونضرب طبولنا حتى ترن وتئن وترجحن.. ونلوح بأعلامنا  الحمراء لتهفهف في قلب السماء.
* مريخاب أحباب أحباب.
* صفوة والله وحكاية تشغل أذهان العباد.
* نأتي لنشجع ليس إلا!
* نهتف وندعم ونساند.. لا نعاند.
* أولتراس شباب وحماس وإخلاص.
* ليس يعنينا ما يفعله البدري ولا المتأخر.
* ولا يثنينا خطأ يقع فيه لاعب عن مواصلة المؤازرة حتى الرمق  الأخير.
* امام النسور تحول بعض مشجعي المريخ إلى عبء كبير على  الفريق.
* ومارسوا ضغطاً نفسياً عنيفاً على اللاعبين!
*واليوم نشجع ونشجع ونشجع حتى ولو تأخرنا في التسجيل.
* نساند حتى ولو مس نجوم الأهلي مرمى يس!
* ونواصل الهتاف من الصافرة إلى الصافرة.
* الليلة ليلة النفرة الكبرى لدعم المحبوب في كل الظروف.
* تعالوا نغني: (مريخنا قيافة.. ثورات وصحافة)!
* تعالوا لنؤكد أن المريخ يطير كالصاروخ.. وغيره يحبو!
* تعالوا لننفر ونوضح للمتربصين أن زعيمنا يصنع الأحداث.. ويقطع  الأنفاس!
* وهو السواي وما حداث!
* في ما مضى كان هتافنا (بالطول بالعرض).. والليلة بعون الله نهتف:  (قولوا ما شاء الله)!
* تعالوا لتساندوا المنتجات اليابانية.. وتخرجوا ألسنتكم (للضل الوقف ما  زاد)!
* أمام النسور كسرنا حاجز المائة مليون.. واليوم نطمح إلى تجاوز  الثلاثمائة!
* اليوم نهتف ضد ظلم التحكيم بأثر رجعي، ونذكر قاضي الجولة بما فعله  زميله في اللقاء الماضي قبل بداية اللقاء الحالي!
* هرمنا.. هرمنا.. هرمنا في انتظار أن يحظى المريخ بالعدالة من حكام  السودان.
* هرمنا.. هرمنا.. هرمنا ونحن ننتظر من أصحاب الياقات السوداء أن يعطوا  المريخ حقه!
* هرمنا.. هرمنا.. هرمنا ونحن نراهم يصرون على اقتفاء خطى كبيرهم الذي  علمهم ظلم الزعيم!
* سنحضر اليوم جميعاً لنشجع ونحمي حبنا الكبير..  وتوفر حناجرنا للزعيم  ما يحتاجه من قوة لتتألق النجوم في سماء العرضة عموم.. وتغرد عصافير المريخ يا  دلدوم!
* بعون الله ينتصر المريخ ويختفي مثيرو الشغب.. ويحتجب من يراهنون على  السراب.
* تعالوا نشجع.. ونشجع.. ونشجع لننصر المحبوب على إعلام التلفيق..  والتضليل والتهليل.. وندحره غير مأسوفٍ عليه.
* تعالوا نشجع ونشجع ونشجع حتى ينتصر المريخ ونغني له مع صناجتنا:  (المجد والمريخ توأمان.. والنصر فوق صدره الفسيح.. والفخر فوق هام النجوم يستريح..  والأمن مستتب والأمان.. وأنت يا مريخ تصنع التاريخ.. تملأ الزمان والمكان.. ونحن  عزة ومنعة وصولجان)!
* نشجع ونشجع ونشجع حتى ينتصر المريخ ويتوج بطلاً لعموم أندية السودان..  ويواصل التحليق في القمة منفرداً، ويعود قطاراً يجر من خلفه بقية (الترلات)..  وملكاً يسوس الرعية.. ويساوي بين الأهلي والرومان.. والسوكرتا والأفيال.. ويقضي بين  هلال البحر وهلال الجبل وهلال السهل بالعدل والقسطاس.. لا فرق بين هذا وذاك إلا  بمقدار (الدونية) في حضرة الزعيم!
* تعالوا نشجع ونشجع ونشجع لنضع الزعيم في مكانه الطبيعي.. فوق.. في  الصدارة.. في قمة القمة!
* تعالوا نشجع ونشجع ونشجع كي نغني مع شاعرنا الفحل فرح عوض: ( أنا  المريخ.. أنا التاريخ.. أنا البعرف أجيب الكاس.. وانا العرفوني كل الناس.. انا  السواي ما حداث.. وكلو كلامي بي مقياس.. أنا المريخ.. أنا القدمت أعمالي.. وكاس  الدوري في بالي.. بيجبو اشرّف أجيالي .. ولو لعّبت أشبالي ..حتى منير وود  الياس)!
* (أنا المريخ.. أنا الدايماً لهيب ساري.. شعاري الأحمر الناري.. بدمي  أفدي لشعاري.. وأنا البعرف أجيب تاري
ولازم اقطع الأنفاس)!
* (أنا المريخ.. أنا العاتي أنا الصاروخ.. أنا الدايماً سنان مجلوخ..  أنا الفي وسطي مافي شروخ.. وأنا البلعب معايا يدوخ.. تصيبو الدوشة  والوسواس)!
* تعالوا نشجع ونشجع ونشجع وبس!
* لا فينا زول يصفر.. لا واحد يشتّر.
* غلطات رفاق بلة عندنا مغفورة حتى يتحقق النصر الجميل.
* نشجع ونشجع ونشجع كي يفوز المحبوب ونردد مع عمر بشير: (يا نجمة خيلك  عركسن.. أزكيتي روح حب الوطن.. أيقظتي في قلوبنا الشجن.. عاد بينا نصرك لي زمن..  فرسانو في سوح الوغى .. ناذرين حياتهم غير تمن.. عاصمتنا سارت في جموع.. ونحاسنا بي  حبك رطن.. عليتي راية اسمنا.. وحليتي ما كان مرتهن.. النجمة ضوت في النفوس.. إشراق  يلالي على السحن.. مريخنا من شيكان.. ومن شعبان.. ومن وقفة كرن) !! 
* نشجع ونشجع ونشجع وبس!
* لا نكف عن الهدير.
* لا نتضجر ولا نتذمر!
* بالله عليكم لا تضايقوا لاعبيكم بالهتافات السالبة.
* طرقوا الحناجر.. ألبسوا الأحمر.. ولا تستعجلوا النصر وإن  تأخر!
* تذكروا صاروخ بلة كروز!
* نشجع ونشجع ونشجع.. كي نعين نجومنا على الفوز ونغني مع سلطان  العاشقين: (الحكمة عند الانتصار.. الدنيا ترقص وتنتشي.. والظلمة تتبدل نهار.. ما  أحلى ساعة الانتصار.. لما البلد تهدأ وتروق.. ويهتف الجمع الخلوق.. مريخنا  فوق.. مريخنا فوق)!
* نشجع ونشجع ونشجع وبس.
* وبعون الله ننتصر لتعود للكرة الأرضية دورتها ويخرج اللقب من (بيت  الحبس) ويحق للأطفال ساعتها أن يلهوا بعد أن تقرع المدارس أجراس البيوت وتسرح  الفتيات (هودنا يا هودنا).. و(ينجّم) العتالة في ضل الضحى.. حيث لا خوف من تعب باكر  ما تركت المجنونة جنونها والتزمت الفعل الجميل!
* نشجع ونشجع ونشججع وبس.. كي نفوز وندير مؤشر الراديو صوب (هنا ام  درمان) تشدو بصوت الفخيم أبو داود (أيها العشاق دارت كأسكم يوم جئنا نصطلي من  ناركم)!
* وكلنا اليوم في حضرة المحبوب علي المك! 
* نشجع ونشجع ونشجع وبس.. كي ينتبذ اللون (الأزرق) ركنا قصياً ويمتلئ  الكون باحمرار الغسق ونغني (يا الحلة تنوري يا الحلة تنوري)!
* ساعتها يحق للحبيب حسام عامر أن يتكئ كيفما اتفق ويطلق العنان صوته  الأطرق الأجش في دوبيت طروب  مردداً (شوف عيني الصقير بجناحو كفت الفرة.. تلقاها  النجوم الليلة مرقت برّة)!
* وشن القعدة يا عجبكو في ضل العمارات أم كمِرة برة؟
* نشجع ونشجع ونشجع حتى ولو تعثر المريخ، طالما أن آمالنا ستظل حية لا  تموت.
* سنترقب الفوز، وإذا تعالى علينا اليوم فلنا في يوم الأربعاء جولة  أخرى، لنحتفل في جوف المعبرة، ونحمل منها كأسنا إلى قلب المفخرة.
* الربط المقدر لا يقبل النقصان!
* وإذا نقص فإن الطموح لا يقبل التفريط في اللقب.
بالعدل والقسطاس
*  لا يقبل لقاء اليوم تكرار الأخطاء.
* ولا يحتمل التعامل معه بفقه جماعة إحياء الآمال الميتة.
* في اللقاء السابق صبرت جماهير المريخ على الظلم وأتى صاروخ بلة ليطفئ  الغضب، ويزيل الاحتقان، ويهدئ النفوس المضطربة.
* يجب على لجنة التحكيم المركزية أن تحسن اختيار قضاة  الجولة.
* حذار من الاستعانة بالمغمورين وأصحاب المواجد الحمراء.
* حذار من الاستخفاف بمشاعر الملايين.
* حلق المريخ في صدارة الدوري خدمة يمين وعرق جبين، ومن حقه أن يجني  ثمار ما غرست يداه.
* هناك من يستكثر عليه الفوز باللقب.
* وهناك من تجافي مراقدهم النوم حزناً على اقتراب الكأس من الديار  الحمراء.
* يجب على حكام اللقاء أن يعطوا كل ذي حقٍ حقه، ويحكموا بالعدل  والقسطاس.
* مطلوب من قادة لجنة التحكيم المركزية أن يوفروا العدالة في لقاء اليوم  وكل لقاءات الممتاز.
* الأخطاء المؤثرة والناتجة عن الإهمال والترصد غير مقبولة في مرحلة  الحسم.
* في لقاء المريخ والنسور نقض الحكم الفاضل عبد العاطي هدفاً صحيحاً  للمريخ، لا يدري أحد حتى اللحظة بأي ذنب وئد!
* لماذا ألغى الفاضل هدف الملك؟
* سؤال لن نجد له إجابة عن السر وصلاح ومستشارهما الخفي  الطاهر!
* بل لماذا تم تعيين الفاضل عبد العاطي أصلاً؟
* قادة لجنة التحكيم مشغولون بالتجوال المحلي!
* وقادة الاتحاد حريصون على التجوال الدولي!
* العدالة غائبة عن ملاعب الممتاز.
* لقاءات اليوم والغد وبعد الغد حساسة وتحدد مصير اللقب  والهبوط.
* وتتطلب من لجنة التحكيم حصافة لم تعهدها فيها!
* ومع ذلك سنتوقع منها الأفضل، بعد أن تفننت في تقديم الأسوأ خلال  اللقاءات السابقة.
آخر الحقائق
*  الحديث عن أن جزيرة الفيل ضمنت البقاء له ما بعده.
* أهلي شندي لا يعرف التواطؤ.
* وإذا أراد هلال الساحل أن يضمن البقاء فعليه أن ينتزعه بعرق لاعبيه  داخل المستطيل الأخضر.
* حديث كثير صاحب لقاءات الجولات الأخيرة للممتاز.
* والاتحاد في سابع نومة.
* مطلوب من لاعبي المريخ أن يقدموا أفضل ما لديهم.
* التركيز مهم، واللعب بهدوء وتركيز واجب.
* والابتعاد عن التوتر المدخل الأول للفوز.
* أهلي الخرطوم خصم قوي، والفوز عليه لن يتحقق إلا بمجهود  سخي.
* أضحك مع الزميل الرشيد علي عمر!
* قال هدف بلة جابر تسلل!
* سدد بلة الكرة من المعبرة، فولجت المرمى الجنوبي للمفخرة.. وبرضو  تسلل!
* وبدوره كتب الحبيب رمضان: شكوى للفيفا تهدد صدارة المريخ  للممتاز!
* تاني جاب سيرة البحر.. أقصد الحضري!
* وقال أيه: الهلال يكلف محامي دولي لتصعيد القضية مطالباً بنقاط لقاء  السكوهة!
* الكورة في مارس.. والشكوى في نوفمبر!
* شكوتك عينة يا رمضان!
* وزعم رمضان أن الهلال سيدفع عشرة آلاف دولار رسوماً للشكوهة الجديدة  للفيفا!
* يرجى تحويل المبلغ لسداد غرامة اللكمة!
* وزعم أن هلال كادوقلي سيشكو المريخ إلى الفيفا أيضاً!
* ولو قال هلال الساحل لكان أوقع، لأنه بحاجة ماسة للنقاط كي يبقى في  الممتاز.
* أما الحبيب خالد عز الدين فقد زعم أن البرير يستحق الإشادة لأنه لم  يطلب تأجيل أي مباراة للهلال!
* كيف يشكو من ضغط مباريات تمت برمجتها حسب الطلب؟
* برمجة المباريات الأخيرة للفرقة الزرقاء تمت برعاية طيب الذكر  ميشو!
* لكمة البرير الأكثر كلفة في تاريخ السودان!
* كلفت الاتحاد والهلال عشرين ألف دولار أمريكي!
* عشرة غرامة على الاتحاد.. وعشرة غرامة على الهلال!
* عشرين في أربعة يساوي 80!
* لكمة بثمانين مليون.. بخلاف كلفة تذاكر المستشارين إلى القاهرة  وإقامتهم ونثرياتهم!
* وبخلاف ما دفع لبعض نجوم التسجيلات لدفنها!
* وبخلاف كلفة الحملة الإعلانية التي استهدفت تحويل الأنظار من البرير  إلى الدوبلير!
* نخشى أن يزعم بعض إعلاميي الهلال غداً أن الكاف عاقب رجب.. وليس  البرير!
* المريخ يسعى إلى الفوز ولا يهمه الانتقام من الأهلي.
* مطلوب تحقيق 3 نقاط من مباراة اليوم أو نقطة واحدة من مباراة ختما  الممتاز.
* إذا فرط لاعبو المريخ في هذه الفرصة السانحة فعليهم إلا يلوموا إلا  أنفسهم.
* وعلى جماهيرهم أن تتفانى في تشجيعهم بقوة وحماس.
* فتح الأهلي عيون لاعبي المريخ مثل الريال أب عشرة عندما فاز عليهم في  لقاء الدور الأول.
* وإذا كررها اليوم فلن يقول أحد إنه فعلها على حين غرّة!
* لذا يجب على رفاق العجب أن يتحزموا ويتلزموا!
* تسعون دقيقة من البذل والكفاح تفصل المريخ عن التتويج بلقب  الممتاز.
* وعلى لاعبي المريخ ألا يؤجلوا الفرحة إلى لقاء الأربعاء.
* شعب.. المريخ.. يريد.. التتويج.. المبكر!
* وإذا تحقق ذلك ستتفرغ الصفوة لتجهيز معينات كرنفال التتويج في  المعبرة.
* آخر خبر: نشجع.. ونشجع.. ونشجع وبس! 

*

----------


## مناوي

*صيحة ... موسي مصطفي .... مباراة البطولة ونهاية الاحلام الزرقاء 




· مباراة اليوم بين المريخ والاهلي الخرطوم هي مباراة تتويج .. فوز  الاحمر على الاهلي يعني نهاية الاحلام الزرقاء والكوابيس في الحفاظ على بصيص امل  وخيط رفيع يمثل البطولة!! 

· على مجلس المريخ التنبه جيدا لحكام مباراة اليوم لان حكم مباراة  المريخ الاخيرة امام النسور مارس اسوأ انواع الظلم ضد المريخ وتفنن في تعذيب  الجماهير التي كادت ان تفتك به لولا عناية الله التي انقذت الجماهير الغفيرة بعد  الهدف الذي احرزه الخط السريع..!! 

· لا مجال للظلم اليوم ولن نحتمل الى ظلم لاننا اجتهدنا وصبرنا وكافحنا  وقاتلنا حتى روينا الزهرة الجميلة التي ستفوح منها رائحة البطولة اليوم!!  

· فليعلم الحكام الاربعة الذين يديرون مباراة المريخ والاهلي ان جماهير  المريخ لا تريد غير حقها وان كان المريخ غير جدير بالفوز الافضل له تقبل الهزيمة  ولا ان كانت بمساعدة الحكام فهذا يعني ضياع البطولة بصورة تؤكد ان التخطيط تحت  الترابيز لم يتوقف!! 

· على الاخ مجدي الحفاظ على سلامة من يتوافدون اليوم الى الاستاد لان  الجمهور ربما شكل دخل غير مسبوق وربما وصل الى 400 الف جنية لان اليوم هي البطولة  ومباراة الهلال تتويج وزيادة خير ليس الا!! 

· اذا عليه باختيار اكفأ الحكام وعدم الاتيان بحكام يتلاعبون باعصاب  الجماهير وارواحهم لان جماهير المريخ التي صبرت لتسع سنوات وهي تتسكع في ردهات  الظلم والهوان والحسرة لن تصبر اليوم على عام عاشر مهما كلف الامر!! 

· اذا على الاخ مجدي ان يختار الاقوياء حفاظا على سلامة وامن المواطن  نفسه ..!! 

· على الاخ مجدي ان ياتي بحكام اقويا يمنحون كل ذي حق حقه وكل مجتهد  عرقه لا يضيعون جهد المريخ ولا يسرقون عرق الاهلي لان البطولة يجب ان تاتي بالعرق  الحلال!! 

· اليوم لابد ان يكون لجماهير المريخ وقفة قوية خلف نجومها وتشجعهم بقوة  منذ بداية المباراة وحتى نهايتها من اجل التتويج ولا تنتظر للفرص الضائعة والتي  دائما ما تثير شفق الجماهير واستعجالهم فمباراة اليوم لا تحتمل اي توتر للاعبين  لانها تعطي المريخ البطولة وتمنح الهلال الحسرة والاسف والندم والضياع وضياع الموسم  بعد ان حصل الازرق على كاس مجدي!! 

· نثق تمام الثقة في نجوم المريخ ولكنا نخشى عليهم فقط من تنظير المدرب  حسام البدري او التدخلات الادارية فمباراة اليوم اهم من مباراة الهلال ولابد من  حسمها مبكرا او التريث بعدم منح نجوم الاهلي الفرصة بالتقدم الى منطقة المريخ والتي  تعتبر خطا احمرا اليوم. 

· خسارة الاهلي تعني ضياع الاحلام الزرقاء وفوز المريخ ببطولة الدوري  الممتاز لذا اننا نسعي اليوم من اجل التتويج ولابد منه مهما كلف الامر  

· المريخ جاهز والاهلي فريق محترم جدا يملك لاعبين مميزين ومدرب مقتدر  والاخير وهو ما يخيفنا لانه يسعي لوضع بصمته قبل مغادرته الى تدريب الهلال خاصة ان  اخبار المدينة تقول ان الهلال فاوض المدرب واصبح قريبا من تولي تدريب الازرق في  الموسم الجديد 

· هذا لا يهمنا بل يهمنا الفوز على الاهلي في مباراة اليوم والتتويج  ببطولة الدوري الممتاز.. 

· اركز يا بدري ودعك من الاستعجال ولا تضيع مجهودات الرجال واللاعبين  بتغييرات وهمية !! 

· اليوم لا مجال للتخبط الفني والبدني واليوم يوم انتصار المريخ وفوزه  ببطولة الدوري 

· على جماهير المريخ ان تملأ جنبات الملعب وتلهب حماس اللاعبين وتحول  الملعب والمدرجات الى كتل من اللهب المتناثرة!!
*

----------


## مناوي

*هجمات مرتده ـــ عمر عطية ـــــ هلموا يا صفوة لتتويج الابطال 






*تزينت شوارع وطرقات ولاية الخرطوم منذ الصباح وارتدت اجمل مالديها من  زينة وحلي لتشهد تتويج عريس الكرة السودانية مساء اليوم . 

*تفتحت الورود وتجولت الفراشات بين الزهور باحثة عن الرحيق وطارت  الحمامات الجميلة هنا وهناك موزعة رقاع الدعوة علي الجميع . 

*تأنقت القلعة الحمراء وتالقت لتزف الزعيم الاحمر علي صهوة خيول المجد  والسؤدد في امسية من اجمل الا ماسي في ليلة الف ليلة . 

*عريس الكرة السودانية الذي سيتوج اليوم ظل متربعا علي عرش صدارة  الممتاز طوال دورتين بعد ان بسط سيطرته علي اندية الشمال والشرق وقهر اندية الوسط  والغرب . 

*ما اجمله من يوم وما اسعدها من لحظات وشعب المريخ يتوافد من كل مكان  منذ وقت مبكرصوب قلعة الشموخ لمتابعة حفل تتويج الزعيم . 

*يدخل الابطال ارض الملعب وكلهم عزيمة واصرار لزرع الافراح بتلقين  الفرسان دروسا في ممارسة كرة القدم بتقديم السهل الممتنع وفتح اللعب عن طريق  الاطراف وترجمة انصاف الفرص الي اهداف . 

*الكفة تميل لمصلحة الاحمر وليس هناك مقارنة بين الفرقتين من حيث خبرة  ومهارة اللاعبين وفنياتهم العالية والتكتيك والتكنيك وسيكون النصر حليف اخوان  ساكواها والباشا والشغيل . 

*لامجال في التفريط في مباراة اليوم لانها ستنصب الابطال ملوكا لهذا  العام عن جدارة واستحقاق بعد ان تسيدوا الساحة وقهروا اهلتها واسودها ونمورها  وفهودها وافيالها . 

*المريخ يبحث عن لقب الدوري وساكواها يبحث عن لقب الهداف ونتمني ان يوفق  الزامبي والمهم ان ينتصر الفريق . 

*الاحمر يلعب امام الاهلي في ارضه ووسط جمهوره ونتوقع ان تمتلئ المدرجات  اليوم بجماهير الصفوة للتشجيع والمساهمة في ضرب الفرسان . 

*الفريق يملك كل الامكانات التي تكفل له تجاوز خصمه ، واذا تعامل لاعبوه  بجدية زمسؤولية سيكون النصر حليفهم لامحالة . 

هيا ياجماهير الصفوة 

*فلتشمر الصفوة عن سواعد الجد في معركة التتويج باللقب . 

*دقوا الطبول شجعوا أزروا لامجال للفرجة اليوم . 

*توافدوا علي الاستاد منذ وقت مبكر زينوا المدرجات بالاعلام الحمراء  والصفراء 

*استعملوا كل معينات التشجيع فوتوا الفرصة علي الاخرين وليكن صوتكم هو  الاعلي . 

*اجلوا الاحتفالات هيأوا انفسكم لمساندة الابطال ليحققوا الفوز علي  الفرسان في لقاء الحصاد المثمر. 

عليكم بالفرسان يا ابطال 

*علي لاعبي المريخ ان لايقصروا في مباراتهم حتي يأخذوا بثأرهم من الاهلي  الذي فعلها في الدورة الاول عن طر يق الصدفه . 

*ضعوا في اذهانكم شريط المباراة الاولي وكيف انكم حاصرتم خصكم واضعتم  مهرجانا من الاهداف بينما وجد فرصة وحيدة واحرز منها هدف الفوز . 

*عليكم بتسيد الملعب طولا وعرضا وعليكم بالاستفادة من كل الفرص المتاحة  حتي تملئ شباك ود زغبير بالاهداف . 

*اخذ الثار من الفرقة الاهلاوية يجب ان يكون بثلاثة اهداف فمافوق ولن  نرضي بغير ذلك . 

*اتوقعها رباعية نارية في شباك الفرسان عن طريق ساكواها والباشا واديكو  وقلق 

اخر هجمة 

* فاز المريخ وحسم الممتاز وراح فوز الهلال علي الافيال شمار في مرقه .  

وبكره الشوق بيجمعنا
*

----------


## مناوي

*اللعب علي الورق .... جعفر سليمان ... اليوم .. عيد 



• وأي عيد هو!!
• ..هو أحتفال يقترب كثيرا ..بل يطرق ابواب الدخول..وما بينه وذاك لحظة  شهيق..وبعدها ينطلق صوت الفرح في كل ردهات العشق الأحمر الجميل.
• أمام الأهلي اليوم، نحزم حقائب الرحيل،ونسافر في دنياوات الفرح غير  المنظور بحول الله تعالى!
• والأهلي الذي زرع دمعة حزن بخد الزعيم في نهاية الدورة الأولى، سيكون  هو ذاته الفريق الذي يستمطر دموع الفرح من مآقي المحبين، بإذن الله تعالى  وتوفيقه!
• وإن تداعى كل خصوم المريخ من اجل النيل منه من خلال جولة اليوم،  فالصفوة أيضا لها تداعي مختلف، وذلك لنصرة الزعيم امام كل خصومه، بداية من خصم  الملعب، ونهاية (بخصوم) خارج الملعب!
• جمهور الزعيم من سيحمي مباراة التتويج، وبكل تأكيد، الجمهور الأحمر  قادر على ذلك منذ بداية اللقاء وحتى نهايته، وبمختلف الأساليب.بداية من اسلوب  القبطان حاج حسن عثمان..ونهاية (بشفتنة) بابكر سلك!
• ومهما أتى حكم مباراة اليوم وهو مشحونا ضد المريخ، فإنه لن يستطيع أن  يحجب النصر من عيون عشاق الأحمر الجميل، الذين لن يأتوا مساء اليوم من أجل مشاهدة  الزعيم..إنما حماية مجهودات لاعبيه ومجلس إدارته، وحتى الجمهور نفسه الذي وقف مع  الزعيم في كل ثواني هذا الموسم الجميل!
• ونحذر ..قاضي الجولة..وكل من يهمه الأمر ..ان جمهور الأحمر الجميل  ..قادر على حماية البطولة، وله في ذلك اكثر من اسلوب، ونخشى الأنفلات في لحظات  الإستهداف التي يمكن أن يشعر بها الجمهور المريخي!
• وقبل ذلك ..نطالب نجوم الأحمر الجميل بحسم كل الخصوم بقوة ومنذ  البداية، فهم من سينال كل الحب والتقدير في نهاية المطاف، وسترتفع هاماتهم عالية في  سماء القلعة الحمراء!
• لا نريد تكرار سيناريو مباراة النسور..ونريد الحسم المبكر، ودك قلاع  الأهلي التي تهاوت قبل أيام امام الكوماندوز، ولم يكن لهم حول ولا قوة ..وهو ما  سيختلف حتما مساء اليوم .!ّ
• فإن نجح ساكواها واديكو وبقية الرفاق في الوصول إلى شباك إيهاب زغبير  في وقت مبكر، نؤكد لهم أن المهمة ستكون سهلة جدا، وأن الأحتفال سيكون هو الختام  المنطقي لجولة البطولة!
• وما نأمله أن يتخلى نجوم المريخ من التوتر..وأن يؤدوا المباراة وفي  ذهنهم التتويج، وأن يكونوا في قمة التركيز، وأن يدركوا تماما أن ضياع الفرص تباعا  يعني زيادة التوتر واللعب تحت الضغط!
• مرة أخيرة نحذر من سيختارون حكم اليوم، ومن سيقع عليه الأختيار، من  مغبة إستمرار ظلم المريخ، فهذه المباراة محمية بجمهور الأحمر الجميل، الذي يعرف متى  يكون مطرا دفاقا..ومتى يكون حريقا لاهبا!
في نقاط
• كل من يريد أن يصرخ هذا المساء بالقلعة الحمراء ليوجه صوته دعما  للاعبين..وردا لأي إستهداف يشعر به من قبل المترصدين!
• جولة اليوم بيد اللاعبين ..فإن نجحوا في الوصول إلى شباك الأهلي باكرا  ..فإنهم من سيجد الدعم غير المسبوق!
• وحافز البطولة سيكون حاضرا عقب الجولة مباشرة ..ولن ينتظر حتى صباح  الغد!
• أما حافز مباراة الإحتفال في نهاية المطاف سيكون قائما  بذاته!!
• مولد وفاتك ياحضري!
• دعاني الحبيب بابكر سلك للأنضمام له والصديقين معاوية الجاك وياسر  المنا لحضور مباراة اليوم بين الصفوة بمدرجات العشق الأحمر!
• والمدرجات الشعبية مقام عال وصله قبلنا القائد والقبطان الحاج حسن  عثمان، فمن الطبيعي أن نلبي الدعوة!
• لن تلهينا عن مباراة اليوم أحاديث الأفك، وتوريج الأعلام الأزرق  لخطرفات مثل شكوى الهلال التي سيقدمها للفيفا..وإنتزاع نقاط من المريخ وغيرها من  خزعبلات زرقاء
• والفيفا التي (يهضرب) بها الهلال ستكون حاضرة عندهم الأيام  المقبلة!
• أما اليوم فندعوهم لتغطية الأحتفالات المريخية..ولا عزاء  للحالمين!
*

----------


## مناوي

*قطوف... ابراهيم باترا ..الثأر قبل اللقب يا فرسان 


لولاء هزيمة الاهلي الغير المنطقية والمفاجئة لكان مارد افريقيا الصعب  على بعد خطوة من تحقيق انجاز غير مسبوق بتحقيق الدون بدون تعادل او خسارة ..!!  

لم يفوز اهلي الخرطوم على المريخ بافضلية داخل المستطيل الاخضر ، بل  تفوق بقدرات مدربه الداهية ايلتون وسؤ الطالع الذي لازم نجوم المريخ ..!!  

اليوم نريد ان نرى شباك الاهلي تهتز اكثر من خمس مرات وبعد ان نستمتع  بالثار ورد الاعتبار سنفكر في لقب البطولة ..!! 

وبعودة الفيل الايفواري اديكو ماريو ستعود القوة والشراسة لمقدمة المريخ  الهجومية وسيرى اخوة ايهاب ما لا يحبون ..!! 

سينتصر المريخ لا محال لان عزيمته اكبر ودوافعه اكثر .. سينتصر المارد  الاحمر اليوم ويتم اعلان فوزه بالدوري رسمياً حتى وان اسندت المباراة للفاضل عبد  العاطي ..!! 

وجماهير المريخ ستحضر بكثافة وتشجع بحرارة وباذن الله سيكون الاحتفال  الكبير البهيج بلقب الدوري السوداني الممتاز قبل جولة الختام التي نريدها لتكون  مهرجان احمر بمناسبة الظفر بالدوري ..!! 

الطبول والاعلام ولا شيء غير اللون الاحمر في جولة اليوم .. الحضور  الجماهيري في جولة النسور كان كثيفاً واليوم نريده اكبر واكثر من الكثافة ..!!  

ومن يتابع المباراة عبر الشاشة البلوية لا علاقة له بالمريخ .. من ينتظر  الفرح ولا يشارك في المساندة مريخيته خجولة وانتمائه للمريخ ضعيف ..!!  

خواطر ..!! 

اديكو يطالب الانصار بالحضور المبكر ويقول من يتأخر عن ضربة البداية لن  يشاهد الهدف الاول .. ومن يرغب في الاستمتاع بهدف الفيل الافتتاحي عليه الحضور  المبكر حتى لا تفوته المتعة ..!! 

مريخ اليوم سيكون غير فاديكو سيكون موجود والشغيل سيكون حاضراً والنصر  سيتحقق باكراً باذن الواحد الاحمد ..!! 

يا ترى من سيدير مباراة المريخ والاهلي من الحكام القوميين .؟؟ .. هل  ستسند جولة اليوم لعبد الباسط ام يديرها عبد العاطي .؟؟ 

شخصياً لا اتوقع ان يديرها حكم دولي لان اللجنة الموقرة عرفت بتعيين  الحكام المغمورين لمباريات المريخ ..!! 

ولكن بغض النظر عن هوية الحكم وامكاناته فان المريخ سيفوز وينتصر ويقتلع  الدوري الممتاز ..!! 

نبارك لمشجع المريخ الجنيد مصطفى اختياره من قبل قناة الدوري والكاس  القطرية كافضل مشجع سوداني ..!! 

خلاصة القول : ويبقى المريخ في العلالي بمقامه العالي  .!
*

----------


## مناوي

*علم الدين هاشم ـبهدوء لا تهاون لا تراخي لا تفريط ..!! 



لم يكن الاهلى الخرطومى يشكل فى يوم من الايام عقبة فى طريق المريخ –  على الاقل فى تاريخ المريخ الحديث – وفاز عليه عشرات المرات فى الدورى والكاس ,,  ورغم ذلك كان الاهلى هو الفريق الوحيد الذى نجح فى التفوق على المريخ والفوز عليه  فى الدورة الاولى وحرمان جماهيره من الاحتفال بشرف الحصول على العلامة الكاملة التى  كانت فى حد ذاتها انجازا بالنسبة لفريق المريخ مع نهاية القسم الاول من الدورى  الممتاز ,, اسباب الهزيمة معروفة وتداخلت فيها الكثير من العوامل التى لها ارتباط  مباشر بمستوى الاداء الفنى لعدد من اللاعبين واخطائهم المتكررة التى سهلت من مهمة  الاهلى وفتحت الطريق امامه فى الوصول الى شباك المريخ التى ظلت عصية امام بقية  الاندية طوال 12 مباراة فى الدورة الاولى ,, الان يعيد التاريخ نفسه ويصبح الاهلى  الذى افسد فرحة المريخاب وحرمهم من الحصول على العلامة الكاملة فى الدورة الاولى هو  الان من يفصل بينهم وبين فرحة التتويج بالدورى قبل الجولة الختامية من المسابقة ,,  فهل يكررها الاهلى ام يحسمها نجوم المريخ قبل اسدال الستار على المسابقة ؟ الاجابة  بيد لاعبى المريخ ومدربهم البدرى الذين نتمنى فقط ان يكونوا قد استفادوا من درس  النسور وادركوا بكامل وعيهم ان الاهلى الذى خسر بسهولة مباراته الاخيرة فى دربى  الخرطوم لايوجد مايمنع مدربه فى ان يستشف ( طريقة مدرب النسور ) فى بناء ترسانة  دفاعية بعشرة لاعبين واعاقة هجوم المريخ وحرق اعصاب جماهيره على المدرجات وبالتالى  تأجيل احتفالاتها حتى نهاية مباراة القمة لاقدر الله !
عموما مباراة اليوم هى تتويج وحصاد للموسم وعودة لمعانقة الالقاب فى  الدورى الممتاز بعد غياب اسستمر لثلاثة مواسم سابقة كما انها مباراة احتفالية  لجماهير المريخ وبالتالى فان اهدار اى دقيقة من زمنها دون حسم مبكر ليس فى مصلحة  اللاعبين الذين قد يجدوا انفسهم هذه المرة فى مواجهة غضب عارم على المدرجات سيضاعف  من حجم الضغوط عليهم اكثر مما كان عليه الوضع امام النسور ,, فلاسبيل امام البدرى  لتجنيب اللاعبين مثل هذه الضغوط سوى بحسن اختيار عناصر الخبرة فى خط الوسط الذى  اصبح يمثل نقطة الضعف الوحيدة فى تشكيلة المريخ على مدى ثلاث مباريات على التوالى  ,, فاذا كان الشغيل بالفعل فى كامل جاهزيته وشارك فى التمرين الاخير ضمن الفريق  المرشح فهذا يعنى انتهاء هاجس الخلل الدفاعى الذى عانى منه المريخ فى المباريات  التى غاب عنها الشغيل وظهر حجم الفراغ الذى احدثه خلال المباريات الاخيرة ,, ولكن  تبقى ازمة خط الوسط قائمة فى عدم وجود صانع الالعاب الذى يبدو انه قد اصبح عملة  نادرة فى تشكيلة المريخ فى ظل تراجع المردود الفنى للملك فيصل العجب وعدم قدرته فى  اداء مباراة كاملة بذات القوة التى كان عليها فى السابق الى جانب فشل كل الحلول  التى لجأ اليها البدرى فى الدفع بوارغو او قلق لشغل وظيفة صانع الالعاب ولكن مع  الاسف دون جدوى كما تابعنا فى المباراة الاخيرة التى وقع فيها هجوم المريخ صيدا  سهلا فى مصيدة دفاع النسور رغم ان المريخ كان الاكثر استحواذا على الكرة الا انه لم  ينجح فى الاستفادة من هذه السيطرة وحسم المباراة من شوطها الاول قبل ان يوفق بله  جابر فى انقاذ الموقف والمحافظة على الفارق الذى يفصل المريخ عن مطارده الهلال ,,  ليس من مصلحة المريخ ان يتكرر سيناريو حرق الاعصاب من جديد فى مباراة يفترض ان تكون  احتفالية ولاتحتمل اى تهاون وتراخى او تفريط !
*

----------


## مناوي

*رحيق رياضي .. احزروا لقاء(1965) واهازيج العلامة الكاملة اليوم 


بقلم ::: أحمد محمد الحاج 
. في العام (1965) كان السباق محموماً على الدوري المحلي بولاية الخرطوم  بين ناديي المريخ والهلال وكان نادي الأهلي الخرطوم يُمثّل بُعبعاً لفرق القمة أو  بمعنى أدق كانت فرق (العاصمة) تُشكّل نداً قوياً لمريخ هلال، إلتقى المريخ بالأهلي  في الدورة الثانية من بطولة الدوري المحلي عام 1965 وكسب اللقاء بهدفين لهدف إلا أن  نادي الأهلي الخرطوم طعن في مُشاركة لاعب المريخ وقتها (إسماعيل بخيت) وقررت اللجنة  الإدارية إعادة مُباراة المريخ والأهلي الخرطوم ولم يجد قرار الإعادة حينها أدنى  إهتمام من أهل القبيلة الحمراء حيث دعى سكرتير النادي وقتها العميد (فؤاد التوم)  جماهير المريخ لمُشاهدة هزيمة الخرطوم و(أستاروستا) والأخير هو اليوغسلافي الذي كان  يُدرّب الهلال والأهلي (معاً) وإنتصر الأهلي بهدفي السر عبدالرحمن و رمضان مرحوم من  (ركلة جزاء) وأُلغي اللقاء في الشوط الثاني بسبب إحتجاج جماهير وإداريو المريخ على  (التحكيم) خصوصاً بعد طرد مُهاجم المريخ محمد الحسن (لوممبا)، وحقق الهلال اللقب  بعد أن كسب المريخ (بهدف) في ختام الدوري. 
. وفي العام (2011) إحتفل إعلام المريخ عن بكرة أبيه (إلا قليلاً)  بتحقيق إنجاز العلامة الكاملة قبل حتى أن يُطلق حكم المُباراة صافرة البداية للقاء  الأهلي بمعقله (إستاد الخرطوم) فحضر الجميع المُباراة (مُنتصراً) ومتوجاً بتحقيق  الإنتصار رقم (12) على التوالي بالدور الأول لبطولة الدوري الممتاز حتى تفاجأ  الجميع بتطاير الفُرص وصدمة الهدف الذي كان نتاجه خسارة أولى في بطولة الدوري.  
. من السرد أعلاه يجب توخي الحذر وعدم التعامل مع المُباراة بطابع  (التتويج) اليسير دون توقع أدنى مُقاومة من فريق الأهلي حيث ظلت نتائج الأندية  السابقة لاتُعبّر عن واقع حالها الفني فهاهى فرقة النسور أوقفت أهازيج الجماهير  الحمراء وشفّرت مرماها حتى فك طلاسم تلك الشفرات صاروخ (بلة جابر) قبل النهاية بعشر  دقائق، فالجميع كان يتوقع أن يُحقق المريخ الإنتصار بكل سهولة ويُسر وهذا مالن يجده  المريخ اليوم أيضاً. 
. إستئساد الفرق في هذه المرحلة ليس بالجديد خصوصاً أمام الفريق الذي  يقترب من لقب الدوري وكُلنا يذكر الموسم الماضي ولقاء المريخ والخرطوم الوطني الذي  كان سلبياً حتى الدقيقة (92) ثُم جاء الفرج على أقدام (راجي) وقبلها مُباراة  الموردة التي إنتصر فيها المريخ في الدقيقة (87) بعدما كانت النتيجة تُشير إلى  التعادل الإيجابي بهدف لكُل. 
نقاط من رحيق 
- إستسهل المريخ لقاء الأهلي الخرطوم المُعاد عام (1965) فخسروا وإحتجوا  ! وإستسهلوا لقاء الدور الأول فخسروا ! ومُباراة اليوم لاتقبل أي تفريط.  
- مُباراة المريخ والنسور أفرزت سلوكاً غير مقبول إطلاقاً من جماهير  المريخ بالشجب المتواصل والصُراخ على كُل تمريرة خاطئة أو فُرصة ضائعة وأضحى كُل  لاعب يُفكر في هتاف الجماهير قبل تمرير أي كُرة. 
- معظم تلك الجماهير تتابع البطولات الأوربية ومن المُفترض أن تكون قد  شاهدت لحظة الدعم المعنوي للاعب الذي يُخفق في إحدى التمريرات بالهتاف والتصفيق.  
- المؤازرة الإيجابية مطلوبة والشجب والصراخ مرفوض ! 
- مُباراة الأهلي على صفيح ساخن !! (للثأر) و (التويج). 
- إستعادة اللقب الغائب تحت أقدام اللاعبين وحُسن الإدارة الفنية  للمباراة من قبل الجهاز الفني. 
- الجزيرة ضمن البقاء ! والأهلي شندي لم يضمن المركز الرابع يا أستاذ  مُزمل أبو القاسم لذا لن يتواطأ !! 
- صححت الصُحف المصرية المعلومة السابقة والتي كانت تقول بأن الدوري  غائب عن المريخ لخمسة مواسم (سابقة) ! والصحيح موسمين ! 
- باسكال يستحق شارة (القيادة) فهو نعم القائد في الملعب ! والمريخ  يفتقد للقائد لسنوات طوال. 
- ضربة زاوية ! مُصعب يتحرّك ببرود ! يغضب باسكال ويقوم بإرسال عكسية  ولج منها هدف (العجب) الذي لاندري حتى الأن ماهو سبب نقضه. 
- سولي شريف لم يُحرز مع الأهلي الخرطوم سوى هدف واحد فقط !!!  
- ذهاب نهائي كأس الكونفدرالية :: الإفريقي يقطع نصف المشوار أمام  المغرب الفاسي بهدف. 
- مستوى الفريقين أكثر من عادي ومن المؤسف جداً أن نكون خارج السباق  البطولي دوماً ونكتفي بالمراحل المتقدمة. 
- البارشا يضرب (بالأربعة) والريال (بالأحمر) أخر حلاوة في المستايا،  والليفر في إمتحان البلوز. 
- مرسوم ملكي حوّل بث جميع المنافسات السعودية على القناة السعودية  الرياضية لمدة ثلاث سنوات. 
- باقة قنوات السعودية الرياضية موجودة على (العربسات) وجميعها مجاني  وعلى النايلسات توجد قناة واحدة فقط. 
- على قناة (قوون) إيقاف الشريط الإعلاني أسفل الشاشة أثناء سير  المباريات لأنه يأخذ حجم ليس بالبسيط من شاشة التلفاز.
*

----------


## مناوي

*البرازيلي إيلتون: سنعمل على إيقاف خطورة  هجوم المريخ ولا نلعب لمصلحة  الهلال

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أكد البرازيلي ايلتون مدرب فريق أهلي الخرطوم  انهم يعملون على تحقيق الفوز على المريخ في مباراة اليوم ووصف المباراة بأنها صعبة  ونوه الى ان مردود فريقه في القسم الثاني تراجع عنه في الاول وقال: (هذه المباراة  تختلف لأن المريخ في القس...م الاول لم يحترمنا ولذلك باغتناه وتفوقنا عليه اما هذه  المرة فان المريخ يعرفنا وسيعمل لنا الف حساب).. واشار الى ان

الاهلي سيلعب  بطريقة دفاعية في البداية وقال سنعمل على عزل مهاجمي المريخ والقوة الضاربة فيه  ونوه الى ان المريخ يمتلك اسلحة تمكنه من حسم المباريات في اي وقت ووصف من يقولون  ان المريخ حسم البطولة بأنهم مخطئون مشيرا الى ان اللقب لم يحسم بعد وتأجيل حسم  الدوري وارد وأكد ايلتون انه ليس سعيدا بغياب الحضري وقال الحضري ليس مهاجما  والمريخ لا يتأثر بغيابه وامل ان يقدم الفريقان مباراة جيدة.مشاهدة  المزيد

*

----------


## مناوي

*البدري: الأهلي يلعب من أجل تحقيق بطولة  خاصة ولا نفكر في مواجهة الأزرق  حالياً
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
شدد حسام البدري المدير الفني لفريق المريخ على  أهمية مباراة اليوم ووصف لقاء أهلي الخرطوم بأنه لقاء الحصاد وقال البدري: (نجوم  الفرقة الحمراء لا تنقصهم العزيمة وسيقاتلون لتحقيق امال وتطلعات الجماهير.. ندرك  ان الاهلي يلعب من اجل تحق...يق بطولة خاصة والانتصار علينا.. ونحن بالمقابل ندخل  المباراة من اجل هدف ظللنا نعمل له منذ بداية الموسم ولا نلتفت الى اي شئ اخر)..  ونوه الى ان جماهير المريخ واعية وتعلم أهمية دورها في مباراة اليوم وقال عليها  مساعدة اللاعبين على التركيز واداء المباراة من دون توتر واوضح البدري ان التركيز  كله منصب على مباراة اليوم امام الاهلي وقال: (مباراة الهلال مهمة ولكن حاليا لا  نفكر فيها).. وكشف أنه تحدث مع اللاعبين وذكرهم باهمية المباراة ودعاهم الى تقديم  افضل اداء وكسب الرهان في جولة اليوم.مشاهدة  المزيد


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبارك لمشجع المريخ الجنيد مصطفى اختياره من قبل قناة الدوري والكاس القطرية كافضل مشجع سوداني ..!! 

وليه خبر زي كده مايتصدر الصحف والمنتديات المريخية ياصفوة
*

----------


## مناوي

*كلام في الشبك ـ،ـــ العلامة الكاملة والجودة الشاملة ( رحلة الثأر ) حسام حامد 


*تبقت نقتطان مفصليتان اذا كسبهما المريخ تحصل علي كأس الدوري الممتاز  دون الدخول في أي حسابات اخري وانتظار مباراة القمة 
*وتبقي للزعيم اخر مباراتين في مجمل مباريات الدورة الثانية والدوري  عمومآ لذا يجب الحزر وعدم الأستخفاف واللعب بالنار 
*يقابل المريخ اليوم تحدي الثأر الذي بينه وبين الأهلي الذي بدد لنا حلم  العلامة الكاملة وقهر مريخ الجودة الشاملة بغض النظر عن اسباب ومسببات الهزيمة منه  في اخر مباريات الدورة الأولي والزعيم يعرف جيدآ الطريقة التي يثأر بها من خصومه 
*حتي مباراتنا التي تلي مبارة الأهلي مع (الزبون المضمون)
تمثل مباراة ثأر في  المقام الأول بعد أن تغلبو علينا في ختام الدوري في الموسم المنصرم بسبب رمزي صالح  الذي كان طالحآ بحق في تلك المواجهه والذي استقبلت شباكه هدفآ سهلآ من بشة ولا ننسي  تصفية مساوي للنفطي وتصفية جمهور الوصيف لراجي عبدالعاطي لذا فالثأر واجب وهدف لن  نتخلي عنه بغض النظر عن نتيجة لقاء الأهلي الخرطومي مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء 
*يخوض المريخ مباراته مع الأهلي في زمن ضيق بينها وبين مباراة النسور لن  يمكن البدري من تلافي السلبيات ومعالجة الأخطاء بشكل جيد ولن يستطيع اراحة نجومه  الدولين الذين عانو من اللعب المتواصل ونجد أنه حان الوقت لجلوس مصعب عمر علي  الكنبة لحساب موسي الزومة مع الدفع بالدافي في الوسط الأيسر حتي يوازن بينها  والجبهه اليمني وازالة الضغط عنها من جانب الخصوم عبر سلاح المرتدات 
*عودة الشغيل للتمارين بالكرة مع المجموعة وتألقه في التدريبات يعطي البدري  خيار الدفع به في مبارتي الختام وتمثل عودته البلسم الشافي لوسط المريخ المتأخر مع  الأشادة بسعيد مصطفي الذي كان شعلة من النشاط في مباراة النسور السابقة 
*ينبقي علي البدري تجهيز نجومه معنويآ لتلافي الأنفعالات والشحن الزائد  وايضآ لتلافي حكام الدوري المشحونين ضد المريخ 
*جمهور المريخ مطالب بالتشجيع وترك التنظير والتعليق علي المباريات اثناء  الزمن الرسمي ومن لايستطيع فعل ذلك عليه عدم النظر الي الملعب والأكتفاء بالتشجيع  ومشاهدة القاء في التلفاز عند الأعادة لأن الملعب للتشجيع وليس مسرحآ للتحليل  والنقد 
*اقترح علي اولتراس وجوارح المريخ وضع اعلام فوق الساريات المنصوبة شرق  الملعب وبالقرب من وسط الميدان لأن منظر الساريات وهي فارغة كئيب جدآ وسيختلف  المشهد كليآ واعلام المريخ الصفراء والحمراء ترفرف عليها عاليآ 
في القائم 
*البدري قادر علي التغلب علي البرازيلي التون بتري وليس من المعقول أن يخسر  منه مرتين خلال منافسه واحدة الأ اذا كان للجنة التحكيم المركزية ولوبي الهلال داخل  الأتحاد العام رأي اخر ،،لكن حينها سوف تسمعون رأي جمهور الزعيم وتشاهدون غضب  الحليم بحق وحقيقة 
*ننصح من لايدخل مباريات القمة ويفضل مشاهدتها علي الشاشة أن يحضر اليوم  الي الردكسل للاحتفال بكأس الدوري 
*عودة اديكو الي المقدمة الحمراء يمكن أن يخفف من الضغط والمراقبة علي  سكوها والأفضل الدفع بمهاجم ثالث حتي يصعب من مهمة دفاع الأهلي في المراقبة اللصيقة  وعدم الأندفاع هجومآ عند المرتدات 
*اليوم يعود كأس الممتاز لقواعده سالمآ أنشاء الله بعد أخذه بمجهود الحكام  ومحاباة الأتحاد العام علي مدي الخمسة اعوام 
*اليوم تكون الصفوة حمراء كالنار وصفراء مثل توهج اللهب وستحتفل باللقب 
*المجد للمريخ،،المجد للأعجاز والأنجاز والتاريخ المجد المجد المجد 
شبك مخروم 
ما أخذ بالقوة يعود بالقوة

*

----------


## مناوي

*◄ تشـاهـــد اليـــوم ::


     الدورى السوداني الممتاز  - الأسبوع: 26::

 ◄ جزيرة الفيل -- : -- الهلال ◄ الساعة :: 20:00 ◄ القناة :: قــوون

 ◄ المريخ -- : -- أهلي الخرطوم ◄ الساعة :: 20:00 ◄ القناة :: قــوون

 ◄ حي العرب -- : -- الخرطوم الوطني ◄ الساعة :: 19:30 ◄ القناة ::-


     الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز - الأسبوع: 12::

 ◄ تشيلسي -- : -- ليفربول ◄ الساعة :: 19:00 ◄ القناة ::أبوظبي الرياضية - HD  3


     الدوري الأسباني الدرجة الأولى - الأسبوع: 13::

 ◄ ريال سوسييداد -- : -- إسبانيول ◄ الساعة :: 14:00 ◄ القناة ::الجزيرة  الرياضية + 2

 ◄ سبورتينغ خيخون -- : -- خيتافي ◄ الساعة :: 18:00 ◄ القناة ::الجزيرة الرياضية  + 5

 ◄ أوساسونا -- : -- رايو فاليكانو ◄ الساعة :: 18:00 ◄ القناة ::الجزيرة  الرياضية + 9

 ◄ إشبيلية -- : -- أتلتيك بيلباو ◄ الساعة :: 20:00 ◄ القناة ::الجزيرة الرياضية  + 2

 ◄ أتلتيكو مدريد -- : -- ليفانتي ◄ الساعة :: 22:00 ◄ القناة ::الجزيرة الرياضية  + 2

 ◄ غرناطة -- : -- ريال مايوركا ◄ الساعة :: 0:00 ◄ القناة ::الجزيرة الرياضية +  5


      الدوري الإيطالي الدرجة A - الأسبوع: 12::

 ◄ بولونيا -- : -- تشيزينا ◄ الساعة :: 14:30 ◄ القناة ::الجزيرة الرياضية +  1

 ◄ بارما -- : -- أودينيزي ◄ الساعة :: 17:00 ◄ القناة ::الجزيرة الرياضية +8

 ◄ يوفنتوس -- : -- باليرمو ◄ الساعة :: 17:00 ◄ القناة :: الجزيرة الرياضية +  1

 ◄ جنوى -- : -- نوفارا ◄ الساعة :: 17:00 ◄ القناة :: الجزيرة الرياضية + 7

 ◄ كاتانيا -- : -- كييفو فيرونا ◄ الساعة :: 17:00 ◄ القناة :: الجزيرة الرياضية  + 4

 ◄ روما -- : -- ليتشي ◄ الساعة :: 22:00 ◄ القناة :: الجزيرة الرياضية + 1


 (جميــع المباريــات بتوقــت الســودان)
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*وجهة نظر ـــــ نادر الداني ... المارد الاحمر يتربع علي عرش الممتاز 

المارد الاحمر يتأهب للتربع على عرش الممتاز 
حانت ساعة الجد وساعة الحسم واقترب المارد الاحمر من التتويج بكأس الدوري  الممتاز واصبح قاب قوسين او ادنى من الصعود الى المقصورة الرئيسية لاستلام  الكأس بعد معاناة كبيرة وبذل وعطاء سخيم وبعد ان نال اللاعبون والجمهور  والادارة ما نال من التعب والمشوار الطويل الذي سلكه الجميع نحو الوصول  لهذه اللحظة التاريخية والتي حان وقتها اليوم الاحد 20 نوفمبر 2011م سيسطر  التاريخ ان المريخ حاز على كأس الدوري الممتاز باذن الله .
اقول بانه لم يحن بعد الحديث عن ايجابيات الموسم وسلبياته بقدر ما تكون  الاهمية في الحديث عن مباراة اليوم فمباراة اليوم تعنى الكثير والكثير  المثير لعشاق الاحمر الوهاج لانها تمثل مباراة ثأرية في المقام الاول قبل  ان تكون مباراة بطولة قائمة بذاتها لان الفوز على الاهلي الخرطومي اليوم  يعني ان المريخ قد ثأر لهزيمته السابقة من ذات الفريق والذي لعب معه الحظ  دوراً كبيراً في ان يجني ثمار المباراة الاولى نقول الحظ والدليل على ذلك  ان الاهلي نفسه تعرض لهزائم في المباريات السابقة بعد ان نال من المريخ  الثلاثة نقاط في الدورة الاولى حيث انه لم يفرط في الفرصة التي اتته على  طبق من ذهب بعد ان نال هدف السبق في شباك المريخ واحتمى بحارس مرماه والحظ  الذي لعب معه طوال التسعين دقيقة حتى كللت مساعيه بالنجاح بالفوز في الدورة  الاولى بهدف سولي شريف الشهير .
لكن الاهلي الذي فاز على المريخ بهدف لن يستطيع اليوم الوقوف في وجه المارد  الاحمر وكل الدلائل تشير الى ذلك بل ان التاريخ دوما ما يحدثنا عن الفرق  التي خدمها الحظ وفازت على المريخ لكنها تعرضت لهزائم قاسية من الزعيم في  المباريات الثأرية والتي يخوضها لاعبوا المريخ بعزيمة قوية وروح عالية  ويظهرون كل امكانياتهم البدنية والمهارية الرائعة بل يزيدون عليها بالحماس  الدافق والاصرار والعزيمة على تعويض الجماهير الغفيرة والتي تمنى النفس  بعرض كروي جميل وبديع من الاحمر الوهاج ويقيني ان المريخ اليوم سيفعلها  وسيقدم باذن الله عرضا كروياً رائعا ولا مثيل له بعد ان يلقن الاهلي درساً  لن ينساه وذلك بعد عودة اللاعبين من مباراة النسور والتي بالتاكيد قد  اكسبتهم لياقة بدنية عالية وعززت الدوافع لديهم بضرورة حسم مباراة اليوم  امام الاهلي منذ وقت مبكر حتى يرتاح اللاعبون وجمهورهم الذي تعذب في تلك  المباراة وكان مشهد الشد والجذب والتوتر العالي هو السائد فيها مما يجعل  اللاعببين يسارعون الخطى منذ وقت مبكر في عملية الحسم وتقديم كل ما عندهم  للاجهاز على فرقة الاهلي والحياذة على كأس البطولة بقوة .
نريد من اخوة العجب ان يعودوا في اخر اللفة وان يصالحوا جماهيرهم التي  عزبوها امام النسور وتعود النغمة المحببة بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الارض  مدوية عالية مجلجلة في سماء الرد كاسل وان تعود للمريخ هيبته قبل لقاء  القمة امام الهلال وحتى يعلم القاصي والداني بان المريخ بخير وان الجهد  الذي بذله الجميع قد كلل بالنجاح باذن الله .
لاعبوا المريخ مطالبون بحسم جولة اليوم والتي لا مجال فيها للتراخي مهما  كانت الاسباب فاللعب بمسئولية وجدية وروح عالية هو المطلب الاساسي من جميع  اللاعبين لذا عليهم ان يطبقوا ما ذكره المدرب بالحرف الواحد وان يستغلوا  هتافات الجماهير لتشجيعهم في غزو الاهلي الخرطومي على ان يفهم اللاعبون بان  فرقة الاهلي التي حققت الانتصار عليهم في الدورة الاولى هي اكثر من فريق  عادي وان هناك فرق اقوى وافضل من الاهلي في الدوري الممتاز الحالي لم يتسن  لها هزيمة المريخ بل ان المريخ تعامل معها بصورة عادية وهزمها شر هزيمة لذا  يجب ان يضع اللاعبون في بنات افكارهم بانهم فائزون لا محالة على ان يتبع  ذلك تضمين الفكرة على ارض الواقع بان الدوري اصبح قاب قوسين او ادنى وان  مباراة اليوم هي مباراة بطولة قائمة بذاتها لذا يجب الفوز فيها واللعب بقوة  من اجل تحقيق هذا الهدف الكبير.
اللعب الممرحل واخضاع الكرة الى الارض هي السمة التي جعلت المريخ يفوز في  كل مبارياته السابقة وان الاعتماد على الكرات العالية المرسلة الى المناطق  الهجومية يساعد دفاعات الفرق الاخرى على اصطياد تلك الكرات وبالتالي افساد  الهجمات المريخية وان الاعتماد على التمريرات القصيرة مع فتح الخانة  والتقدم بسرعة نحو الامام مع موازرة الزميل لحظة الاستحواز هي مؤشرات جيدة  لتشكيل خطورة حقيقة على مرمى الخصوم كما ان فتح اللعب من الاطراف يساعد  كثيراً في تسهيل مهمة المهاجمين لدك حصون الاهلي واصابته في مقتل عن طريق  مهاجمين يعرفون كيف يصلون للشباك ولكن يجب ان تكون الكرات المرسلة اليهم  محسنة وجيدة بل وقابلة للحصول عليها لتهديد مرمى الاهلي فتحركات بله جابر  على الطرف اليمين تتطلب التركيز من بله في العكسيات مع تحركات مصعب عمر على  الناحية اليسرى سوف تخلق نوعاً من الهجوم المكثف على دفاع الاهلي والذي  سيجد نفسه محاصراً في كل الجبهات طولا وعرضا حيث يجب ان يتحرك قلق مع بله  لاجراء عملية المؤازرة لان وسط المريخ يجب ان يتحرر من جميع المشاكل التي  كان يعاني منها في المباريات السابقة وذلك بلعب الكرة الى الامام نسبة  لرجوع الشغيل جمل الشيل لمنصات الوسط المريخية حيث ان الشغيل يشكل ترسانة  دفاعية جيدة وحامي لدفاع المريخ وقوة هائلة ايضا في وسط الملعب مما يمكن  وارغو وقلق والباشا من التحرك بايجابية في المناطق الامامية وبالتالي يتحرك  المهاجمين ساكواها واديكو مع تحركات بله ومصعب من الاجناب مما يجعل شكل  المريخ باذن الله في صورة هجومية كاسحة مع هدير جماهيري قوي وبالتالي تحدث  الاخطاء في دفاعات الاهلي مما يستوجب استغلال تلك الاخطاء لاحراز الاهداف  وتقوية الروح المعنوية للاعبي المريخ مما يساعد في تعزيز الاهداف ومضاعفتها  وبالتالي تحقيق الفوز بعددية كبيرة من الاهداف .
اراني متفائلا في مباراة اليوم باذن الله بان المريخ الذي اعرفه جيدا  سيتمكن من هزيمة الاهلي بقوة لان الروح السائدة والتي لمسناها من خلال   معسكر الفريق واللاعبين وماذكر عنهم في الصحف يبشر باذن الله بان المريخ  قادر على حسم بطولة الدوري قبل اوانها ولكن حذاري من التفريط والتساهل  واللعب بتراخي في مثل هذه المباريات والتي تتطلب مهام معينة يجب القيام بها  علما بانها مباراة عادية وان الفريق الذي ينازله لاعبوا المريخ اليوم هو  اكثر من عادي ولكن حظه العاثر ان جعله ينتصر في المباراة الاولى وبالتالي  سينال باذن الله نصيبه من الهزائم التي لحقت بكل فرق الممتاز الواحد تلو  الآخر .
المطلوب من الجماهير ان تحمل الدفوف والطبول وان تتغنى في المدرجات باسم  اللاعبين وان تشجعهم بقوة حتى نهاية المباراة لا نريد تكاسل او تقاعس او سب  او شتم للاعبي المريخ فلقد حان وقت الحصاد وان اي تقاعس او تكاسل عن  التشجيع لا يعني سوى ان هناك فئة مندسة بين الجماهير تحاول ان تشكك في  قدرات اللاعبين وانه يجب طرد هذه الفئة ومعرفة مآربها فوراً وانها تخطط  لعدم نجاح المريخ في مباراة اليوم فلا تفسير غير ذلك يمكن ان نضعه احتمالا  لهذا الوضع لان عناصر الانتصار في مباراة اليوم معروفة للجميع اولها اصرار  اللاعبين وتحليهم بروح المريخ المعروفة عنهم وثانياً التشجيع الداوي في  المدرجات طوال زمن اللقاء فمن يحب المريخ اليوم يجب ان يقف مع لاعبيه حتى  نهاية المباراة حتى وان قدر الله وتأخر الفريق بهدف او هدفين لان المريخ  الذي نعرفه جيدا قادر على الحاق الهزيمة باي فريق كان وذلك بروح لاعبيه  التي عرفوا بها عبر الازمان والتي اتت لنا بانتصارات عددية مازال الجميع  يتغنى بها حتى يومنا هذا .
امنياتنا للمريخ بتحقيق الفوز والانتصار وان كانت هناك كلمة فانها للاعبي  المريخ : بان التاريخ يستعد ليسطر اسماؤكم في هذه اللحظات باحرف من نور وان  فوزكم في مباراة اليوم سيجعلكم تلعبون مباراة القمة القادمة بارتياح وان  ما قدمتموه طوال هذا الموسم قد حان حصاده اليوم وان الفريق الذي تنازلونه  في هذه المباراة يمكنكم هزيمته وتتويج فريقكم بالدوري الممتاز وان هذا  الفريق قد هزمكم في الدورة الاولى ولا بد من رد اعتباركم امامه اولاً ثم  امام جماهيركم ثانياً وان هذه الجماهير قد اكتوت كثيراً بما فعلتموه في  المباراة السابقة وهي تطلب منكم محو الصورة السيئة التي ظهرتم بها في  مباراة النسور وان تخرجوا في مباراة اليوم فائزين باذن الله حتى تقضوا على  اي امل يداعب الغريم في نيل هذه البطولة والتي تعبتم من اجلها كثيرا وحان  وقت حصادها باذن الواحد الاحد .
والله الموفق وما النصر الا من عند الله 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*شغل نضييييف يا جنابو
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

شغل نضييييف يا جنابو




تسلم يا شيخ طارق 

وحالتو النت بتاعي كعب 

دا الواجب عاد نحنا عندنا غيرو ..
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الاتحاد العام يشتري طائرة لترحيل اندية الممتاز !!!

اكدت مصادر وثيقة الصلة بالاتحاد الرياضي السوداني لكرة القدم ان الاتحاد   اشتري طائرة لنقل اندية الممتاز اثناء التنافس الرياضي ، واشارت ذات   المصادر الى ان الاتحاد دفع فعليا مبلغ 500 الف دولار كدفعة اولى من قيمة   الطائرة مشيرة الى ان الطائرة ستكون جاهزة لنقل الاندية مع مطلع الموسم   الجديد .



احتمال ايجار لكن شراء دي صعبة شوية
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اخاف من هذا التفاؤل الذي يسود الاعمده الحمراء
الهم انصر المريخ نصرا موزرا
                        	*

----------

